# Official Eheim Pimp Club Registration



## geodiscus

Eheim 2213,2215,2026,Surface Extractor.....


----------



## ///ACS330Ci

How many different Eheim pimp threads do we really need?

2128 and a bunch of other stuff. Need more Eheim stuff soon.


----------



## George Willms

We need many many pimp threads!! Wahaha


----------



## rumples riot

ACS and Geodiscus you need to place all your Eheim equipment into your signature Box with your registration number with Eheim Pimp Club no 4.... or what ever you are in line. 

thankyoy.

Paul

PS George you can be either number 2 or number 1 you have to talk to Mike about what number you want to be.


----------



## corigan

LOL, sign me up. Eheim 2213, Eheim 2215, Surface Extractor, Eheim Auto-Feeder, Eheim Liquidoser.

Matt


----------



## Verminaard

Wow you guys are serious.....Eheim 2026/Surface Extractor/Eheim CO2 Regulator/Bubble Counter/Diffuser.........


----------



## compulsion

yup sign me up, eheim liquidoser and surface ext. another 2322 and prefilters/ havent checked what ones are out yet.
thanks momo seems to be going well all this.

nice one man


----------



## Thooshe

So do I need to change from Eheim Pimp to Efhipimp # whatever?


----------



## R2thaSAR

darn eheim pimps with their overly expensive filters......grumble grumble

DISCRIMINATION, I SAY!!! all the other horrible HOB-filter-having members must unionize!!!


----------



## rumples riot

Corigan, Verminaard and Compulsion could you please put your eheim pimp number into your signature box at the start then list all your eheim products. Could you set up your membership like the following "Eheim Pimp Club member #" (what ever you are in line)

Thankyou.

Paul

By the way this is a serious thread not some fun, we want to get this deal going with Eheim for cheaper Eheim products, not to mention that if this works this forum will possibily benefit with some cash injection. So lets help yourself and Kyle by getting things right.


----------



## equilibrium

R2thaSAR said:


> DISCRIMINATION, I SAY!!! all the other horrible HOB-filter-having members must unionize!!!


Have you considered an Eheim Liberty HOB? 

Count me in.. Eheim 2026, Feeder, Liquidoser.. more planned.

So, what's my number?


----------



## rumples riot

equilibrium your number will be "Eheim Pimp Club Member #10

And thooshe could you change your number to 9 as you are the ninth member on the list.

ACS330CI your number is number 5 Could you place your membership as above, with the number 5 after the title in your signature box. If you need help please let me know.

Paul


----------



## Leipo

another Eheim lover here 
I own an Eheim 2322 and I am very satisfied by it


----------



## rumples riot

Put your details in the signature box under your profie like this : Eheim Pimp Club member # (what ever you are in line (read the top)) then put in your eheim products that you use and if you have not done this your location on the planet.

Paul


----------



## TeeItUp

OK count me in, add me to the list. Been using Eheim for 20+ years. I have a 2211 a 2215 and several 1048 pumps.

(What's my number?)


----------



## Raul-7

Like Eheim really cares about your "community", the only thing they do want is your money. How do they really know you own an Eheim product or not?


----------



## Mori

I guess I'm too old-fashioned to think it's cool to call oneself a pimp.


----------



## George Willms

Raul-7 said:


> Like Eheim really cares about your "community", the only thing they do want is your money. How do they really know you own an Eheim product or not?


Oh Raul, just be quiet. Go start your own Viaaqua or Jebao or whatever your filter of the month is now "community" and see if that company cares. Eheim keeps making different and new products and advancing older ones, so they obviously show some signs of caring about this hobby. The company that doesn't care about it's customers is the company that doesn't stay in business for very long.


----------



## scott1000

Proud eheim 2215 owner and maybe a surface extractor soon!

I think I'm number 12, correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## rkundla

<standing in line to get my Official Eheim Pimps(TM) membership number> :hehe:


----------



## Verminaard

Just to be sure- I am #7 right???


----------



## wonder woman

Hi-
I don't own any Eheim products yet, only Emperor hob's. I am just begining to delve seriously into planted tanks. I have just set up a new 100g planted tank, which will (of course) need a cannister filter. After having read the several threads about how great Eheim filters are, and having received a few recommendations on the Pro 2028, I am proud to say that it is the ONLY cannister filter I will even CONSIDER purchasing. As soon as I get my property taxes paid this month  
So, I would like to become a member (albeit, FEMALE) of the Eheim Pimps Club, if it is possible. Please let me know.
Thank you!
-Christina


----------



## Momotaro

WW...you're in! #15

Verm #7

Tee #13

Rkundla #13


----------



## George Willms

Oh geez people....don't listen to Mike! He's the King, what does he know? Everyone knows that the king's right-hand man is the one who runs things! lol 

Verm you are #5, not 7. Thooshe is 7. 

Rkundla is 13

Tee is 14

W.W. is 15.

ACS is #8

Compulsion is #9.


----------



## lokobreed

Eheim 2213


----------



## George Willms

Loko is # 16


----------



## TeeItUp

George Willms said:


> Rkundla is 13
> 
> Tee is 14
> 
> W.W. is 15.
> 
> ACS is #8
> 
> Compulsion is #9.


All right. :bounce:


----------



## rumples riot

Lokobreed

You need to place your eheim information in your signature box and directly in front of that Eheim Pimp Club member #16.
RKundla you need to do the same but with your number.

If you need help let me know.

Paul


----------



## lokobreed

is this ok for my sig?


----------



## rumples riot

Yes you could have it there, but you need to spell Eheim properly. and it should be Eheim Pimp Club member # (what your number is)

Paul


----------



## unirdna

.....I go out for a bender with my buddies.....next thing I know I'm enlisted in the "crazy filter people" army.

Sign me up. ECCO 2235 is all I have to brag about. I've been so please with it, that I intend to buy another within a couple months (for my 30 gal).

Pimp # 17 ???


----------



## George Willms

yup # 17. Welcome to the club....


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx

I'll take #18?  2/2213 canisters..for now


George! it's spelled "sergeant" :wink: I wouldn't usually say anything, but it's in your sig :idea: :lol:


----------



## George Willms

There are different ways of spelling it. I don't know why, but that seems to be the preferred one for clubs/frats/etc......and yes #18 it is.


----------



## infin

i guess im number 19! Eheim 2026 here, more to come soon


----------



## Newkidonthetank

do i have to have a filter or does planing to get one in the next week does that count
?
do i get a discount


----------



## Momotaro

I guess you have not been following the threads.

This is an experimental thing right now. If enough people join in, Eheim may begin to offer a discount. If you are considering purchasing an Eheim filter, or any other Eheim product for that matter, you are invited to join us.

Mike


----------



## Newkidonthetank

Guess i am #20? if thats alright...?


----------



## George Willms

#20 it is, pending Eheim purchase.....


----------



## Newkidonthetank

i have a eheim auto fish feeder


----------



## Momotaro

You are #20. Add it to your Sig.

Mike


----------



## ninoboy

Okay ok, am I #21? This crazy dancing banana owns two Eheim 2028 and auto feeder.. :lol:


----------



## Momotaro

I love that bananna!

You are #21!

Mike


----------



## rumples riot

Starting to get some numbers, so in a couple of weeks I will contact the rep here in Australia and he can contact the US rep at the same time.

We need more people, there must be more Eheim owners on this site with a membership of 2000 or so. So come on people get your number.

Paul


----------



## nimmie

Sign me up!! I'm going to be purchasing some eheim equipment anyway. I used to have an Eheim 2213, they rock! (gave it away tho...  )
So...am I #22?


----------



## Unisaw

Sign me up!


----------



## Momotaro

You need to add your membership info into your signature Nimmie.

What equipment are you running or hoping to run Unisaw?

Mike


----------



## g8wayg8r

I've got a 2213 below my 29-gallon tank the I beleive the filtration (and lots of it) was the final piece to the puzzle that got my tank right for plants. Maybe I should have gotten a bigger pump.




1.9 average watts/gallon (55W, CRI 91 @ 5000K, polished Al reflector).
Two to three inches of fine natural gravel.
Snails - tank only supports a few.
pH - somewhere between 7.4 and 6.8 depending on things.
High pressure CO2 with a Azoo diffuser - manual solenoid.
Filtration - 2213 with standard packing (including the charcoal filter).
kh - 3, thanks to a baseball size chunk of cool looking limestone.
nitrate - Can't read anything so it's probably 10 or less.
ammonia - 1 mg/l in my tap water.
phosphate - don't know and don't care. 
Fe, K, Mg, etc. - most likely.
Ferts - aquatic substrate monthly, occasional liquid macro, daily fish food.
Fish - 5 lemon tetras, 6 pristella tetras, 2 cats and 6 very hungry ottos.
Algae - hard to see any. My ottos eat fish food, too.
Plants - Bushy red ones and green ones make it hard to see the fish.


----------



## Unisaw

Mike,

I'm running a 2231 with Effimech and Effisubstrat. The tank has been up and running for roughly six months. For C02, I'm using two Hagen Nutrifin cannisters and ladders.


----------



## George Willms

nimmie: 22
Unisaw: 23
g8wayg8r: 24


----------



## Apisto

Well, sign me up. I tried going the route of being a Filstar econo-pimp. But that bit me in the tukous, so now I want to be an Eheim pimp.

Old: Filstar XP3
New: Eheim 2028


----------



## Momotaro

Glad you have seen the error of your ways! :wink: You are #25 Apisto! welcome aboard. Add it to your signature.

Mike


----------



## Newkidonthetank

hey who did that cool blue thingy under our names!!! that is awesome!!! thanks whoever!!


----------



## George Willms

BLUE?!


It should be green! Eheim green!


----------



## TeeItUp

Newkidonthetank said:


> hey who did that cool blue thingy under our names!!! that is awesome!!! thanks whoever!!


Love IT nice touch


----------



## Brennor

beam me up scotty!! oops I mean sign me up please.

I have currently have a 2222 and an aquaball, with plans get lots more for my future tanks


----------



## George Willms

Welcome Brennor.....# 26


----------



## Scorpion

How do I get added to the list? Is there a right of passage? I am ordering my 2028 right now.


----------



## Momotaro

Scorpion...you are in! Glad you made it!

#27!

Mike


----------



## Scorpion

Right on Mike!


----------



## Scorpion

Is there a reason why I don't show Eheim Pimp Club member in the avatar?


----------



## Momotaro

Fender has to add that. I am not sure he follows this thread as closely as the rest of us. I imagine he will wait for a couple more people to join, and then add the rankings to your profiles all at once.

Mike


----------



## Scorpion

I see...Thanks for the update.


----------



## nexstar

Eheim 2126 Pro, Eheim Feeder, Eheim Surface skimmer


----------



## George Willms

Nexstar you are # 28 Welcome!


----------



## Scorpion

I like your sig George


----------



## rumples riot

News on the discount system is still pending people, the reps of the whole world are in Germany right now, so am waiting for a reply from some of the reps, I will let you know what happens soon, just wanted everyone to know that I am still on the trail.

Paul


----------



## Joe

I'd like to be a pimp too.  I just bought a 2026 for my 55g and it's the best filter I've ever owned so far.


----------



## chrisl

Well I'm an avid Eheim fan too. Been using the same cannister and impellor for >15yrs and still going. Add me in Momotaro?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Q

I'm in! Just got my 2217 Classic today to run through my new reactor 1000.


----------



## Momotaro

You are all in! We will have to get George to check the numbers. According to him, I always mess up the numbers! :roll:  

Here is how I see them:

Joe - #29

Chrisl - #30

Q - #31

Just wait for George to verify the number, and if you would, add it to your signature!

Welcome aboard guys!

Mike


----------



## George Willms

All right Mike! You got them right this time!  


Scorpion, did you mean my avatar or my sig? Thanks either way though....lol


----------



## Scorpion

The sig...


----------



## hubbahubbahehe

Hi Okay I hope I don't miss anything. I use an Eheim Ecco 2231 and while at first it was loud, i got a replacement impeller and now it's so quiet, i love it!!!!!! I'm buying only eheims from now on!!! Next will be the pro2's!!!! pm me if there's anything else I need to do. Thanks, Momo!!!


----------



## George Willms

All please welcome Hubs, member number 32!


----------



## George Willms

All welcome Hubs to the club. You're # 32!


----------



## Scorpion

Welcome Hubs!


----------



## Phelina

I've had my Eheim Pro II 2026 on my 54g for about 2.5 years now, and its hands down one of the best investments I've ever made... every time I go to clean it, I'm so happy somebody took the time to put handles on the filter baskets and that everything fits/aligns so well  

So can I join too? :icon_lol:


----------



## Momotaro

Happy to have the ever lovely Naomi Moneypenny join the group! 


Naomi you are # 33! 

Mike


----------



## jake

Sign me up also. I'm looking at a Eheim 2028 Pro II for my 75 gallon, to replace a proquatics 2400 that's running along side my xp3. I have an external inline reactor on the input of the proquatics 2400 that I'd like to have on an Eheim instead, but because it can handle it rather than because it was 50 bucks on ebay.


----------



## George Willms

Let us know when you get it all set up Jake, then you'll receive a number!


----------



## wonder woman

Not sure if this was the proper place to ask, or if someone's already asked, and been answered yet. If so, my apologies. But will we get back the really cool blue highlighted "Eheim Pimp's Club" by our screen name and avatar?
Thanks!


----------



## George Willms

I think that is something that Kyle has to do. I'm sure he'll get around to it eventually, I just think he's been busy with the board update, that's all.


----------



## Scorpion

Go Pimps Goroud:


----------



## chapy

*Pick me! Pick me!*

Hi all, first time to this site.
Im not sure if this is how you register but I would like to be in this very advanced group of Ehiem fans. I only have the liberty HOB filter but after deeling with this filter I am inclined to go and bye one of those nice canisters that are rated for a 60gal. I only have a 20gal hex now but watch out world when I get more money. Onword and upword baby. roud: 

Now I need a number sooo give it to me so I can be a pimp to. Pick Me! Pick Me!

Chapy


----------



## Momotaro

Chapy is #34!

Welcome to the board and welcome aboard!!

Mike


----------



## oldfarmhouse

I Just took the plunge. Ordered a Eheim 2224 Pro from Big Als. What's my number in the Club #35?
------------------Mark


----------



## George Willms

35 it is oldfarmhouse


----------



## rumples riot

Hi all, just an update on the discount system. I still am waiting for a reply regarding the details of the Eheim rep in the US, so I will let you know as soon as I know. Please be patient I am doing the best I can to get this system up and running.


Paul


----------



## John P.

Ordered a 2213 classic from PetSolutions.com yesterday. I guess that makes me #36.


----------



## Momotaro

#36 is correct! Congratulations John! roud: 


Mike


----------



## John P.

Momotaro said:


> #36 is correct! Congratulations John! roud:
> 
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. To think . . . I almost became a Jebao Hustla instead of an Eheim Pimp.


----------



## George Willms

John P. said:


> Thanks Mike. To think . . . I almost became a Jebao Hustla instead of an Eheim Pimp.


The horror!!!!


----------



## sn8k

I guess I would be #37 roud: 

Still working on getting all the odds & ends ordered & delivered so I can finally get the tank running and cycled. Waiting on my next paycheck so that I can order the CO2 system, then it's time to get this thing going. :icon_bigg


----------



## Momotaro

Welcome to you, Mark! Glad you joined the "Green Gang"!

Check out the Glass-Gardens.com site for some outrageous prices on CO2 equipment!

Mike


----------



## sn8k

Momotaro said:


> Welcome to you, Mark! Glad you joined the "Green Gang"!
> 
> Check out the Glass-Gardens.com site for some outrageous prices on CO2 equipment!
> 
> Mike


Just did - that was a good price so I ordered it :icon_bigg . Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Shay

Does that make me 38? roud:


----------



## Momotaro

38 it is!!!


Mike


----------



## Shay

Yea!! Can I put it on my resume "Official member of the plantedtank.com Eheim Pimp Club"? :icon_bigg Maybe we can get t-shirts...


Hmmn...must be time to go to bed. 

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Poohbee

Got a Eheim 2126 Thermo canister a last saturday from Drs. Foster & Smith.. shipped today... HopefullY I get it soon and Will be getting the Surface Extractor soon too after I establish my tank. I ehard that organiz film might appear in tanks with no surface agitation. :tongue:


----------



## George Willms

That makes you #39 poohbee. Welcome to the club!


----------



## GreenTank

Ill take 22....or put me down as Supreme Eheim Pimpdaddy...

I have a few of them..

mostly 2215s, 2217s, and Surface Extractors, as Primers.


----------



## Momotaro

NOPE! GreenTank you are neither the Supreme Eheim Pimp Daddy nor #22.

You are #40! Adjust your sig accordingly. 

Thank you - the "Club Management" :icon_wink 

Mike


----------



## rumples riot

Quick update, I am still in the process of negotiating the discount system with US and Australian reps. Please be patient and I hope that I will have some good news soon.Paul


----------



## turbomkt

Well, my 2126 must make me #41...and am I glad it replaced my Fluval


----------



## George Willms

Hey turbo, yes that makes you 41. I replaced a fluval with a 2028 a while back and couldn't be any happier about it.


----------



## kingborris

spose i'd better sign myself up for this lil' club.roud:

2224
2226
2026

member # 42?

am i the first UK eheim pimp?


----------



## George Willms

Hey kingborris, that would make you #42. I don't know if you are our first UK member though. Rumples might know, he's our scribe.


----------



## FiberCon

I am now officially pimp'n. Bought my 2028 today from my LFS with a 30% off coupon they sent out a couple of weeks ago (expires tomorrow.) Setting it up tonight. YAY!


----------



## Momotaro

Hurray!!

FiberCon is # 43!

Mike


----------



## George Willms

For all us pimps in here.....


----------



## FiberCon

Currently this Pimp is down and out...  See my thread: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8649 if you haven't already.


----------



## Georgiadawgger

It's official for me too...got a Classic 2213, Liquidoser and Autofeeder. Does this make me #44?


----------



## George Willms

#44 dawger


----------



## mjyp

I guess my 2128 makes me #45


----------



## Momotaro

It does indeed MJYP!

Welcome to the club, and welcome to the board!

Mike


----------



## mjyp

can I be titled the pimp miester????

Thanks...


----------



## rumples riot

No you cannot be titled the pimp miester. If we just stick to Eheim Pimp Club member as the title then no one will get jealous of any one else.

Welcome to the club anyway.

Paul


----------



## Cipla

Ehh, is this too late? If not, i'm in the club with a 2026 Pro II, a surface extractor and about 10 meters of hose :smile:


----------



## George Willms

That would make you #46 Cipla. Welcome to the board!


----------



## badmatt

i would liek to be member 47 if feasable 

i have a 2231 ecco and surface extractor and ebojager heater (sister brand of eheim)


----------



## Momotaro

Matt, you can be # 47.


Mike


----------



## badmatt

tank you.

****matt****


----------



## Dapple

Yay! I just ordered an Ecco for my 29g! Can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## osCon

*Watercooled Computer Count?*

Not really aquarium related, but does my Eheim pump from my computer get me in?


----------



## macbrush

Give me a number NOW!  

2026 
2028 X 2
Liberty 200
1046
1060
Surface Extractor
EHFIMECH, EHFISUBSTRAT, EHFILAV, EHFITORF
tonnes of accessaries


----------



## Momotaro

48 Macbrush. Is that now enough for you??? :hihi: 

Mike


----------



## FiberCon

osCon said:


> Not really aquarium related, but does my Eheim pump from my computer get me in?


That's great osCon!!! Simply great! I think we should let him in!


----------



## George Willms

I'm sorry, but your use of Eheim products must be aquaria related. Although they do make great pumps for water-cooled pc solutions.


----------



## macbrush

Yes, it's quite enough for now.


----------



## pphx459

Please let me have number 50! - I have a eheim 2028 along with some accessories..

Hey FiberCon, we share the same interest... 
I know this isn't aquarium related, just thought I share.. :icon_bigg


----------



## Momotaro

PPHX459 you are member #49. Welcome to the gang!

Mike


----------



## pphx459

Aww.. I wanted number 50, thanks anyway!


----------



## Momotaro

So you are not with us because you wanted #50?

Mike


----------



## pphx459

Momotaro said:


> So you are not with us because you wanted #50?
> 
> Mike


Not what I meant.. I will gladly accept 49


----------



## Momotaro

Excellent! Wouldn't want to lose you!

Mike


----------



## pphx459

Btw.. Momotaro, I will get a pic of the riccia tomorrow that is wrapped in window mesh and post it in your journal.


----------



## ColinAnderson

I'll take #50!  I bought an Eheim 2215 two days ago.


----------



## George Willms

#50 it is Colin.


----------



## ColinAnderson

Wow. Just got my 2215. Have it setup and everything. All that tubing -- looks really quite fabulous. 

It's so quiet!!! I don't know what you fools are taking about hard to prime. It's just about the easiest thing in the world to prime!


----------



## whooeyh2o

just got my 2126 prof II, so make me a pimp!


----------



## George Willms

You are # 51 whooey


----------



## whooeyh2o

thank you sir i'll change my signature!!!!


----------



## fredyk

You can add me to the Pimp club, please. Bought a Eheim 2222 last week.
Fish are loving it.
Mark Harnet


----------



## Momotaro

You are in at #52! Welcome to the club!

Mike


----------



## rbass

I have a 2213 and a Pro II 2026 and a surface extractor on it`s way.Am I
#53?
Thanks,
Richard Bass


----------



## George Willms

53 you are rbass


----------



## fredyk

Thank you. Now if I could just get rid of the persistent cloudiness. 
Mark


----------



## dennx

Planted tank newb here... I own an Eheim 2028 and plan on getting an Eheim surface extractor.


----------



## Ibn

You guys just had to start something like this right after I stopped posting :icon_frow . 

Oh well...


----------



## Momotaro

You want in Eric??? roud: 

Mike


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish

I got my 2213  .... Can I get a number now?


----------



## Ibn

LOL, why the heck not?

Count me in Mike. Better to be a P I M P...


----------



## Momotaro

Eric (Ibn) you are #55 and Dwarfpufferfish is #56.

Congratulations and welcome to you both! :icon_bigg 

Mike


----------



## Ibn

LOL, thanks.

roud:


----------



## Dapple

Yay! My new Ehiem ECCO 2232 is working like a charm!


----------



## Momotaro

#56 is yours for the taking Dapple!

Mike


----------



## George Willms

Dapple is 57. Dwarfpufferpish is 56. C'mon Mike!


----------



## Dapple

Yippee! Off to update my sig!

This new Ehiem is awesome! I had a Penguin 170 on there temperarily after my old filters both died and the difference is amazing!


----------



## sesos

ok, so I think that there are a lot of Eheim fans here, hard to tell though :icon_bigg 

Do you guys like the Liquidoser?

For co2 I'm considering the Complete C02 system w pH controller from Aqua Botanic http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/index.html for $227

Drs F&S have the Eheim co2 Set for $140
http://www.aquabotanic.com/abstore/index.html

Since I'm new to planted anks and co2...any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Momotaro

Glad to see you made it over here Sesos! Welcome to our little "Planted part of the Net!" We are glad you have joined us here!!

I think you will get more responses if you repost your question as a new thread in the equipment section!  
More people will see it there!

Mike


----------



## sesos

Will do, thanks!


----------



## bharada

Yeah! Now I get to play, too! :icon_bigg

I just got a brand new *2028* as part of a 125gal tank setup bought at an estate sale. The seller (a recent retiree) had purchased the tank, stand, hood, and a bunch of accessories (including the 2028 and media) several months ago, but never got around to setting it up as he was having his house remodeled. Definitely a fish guy though, as some of the decorations offered in the sale were various plastic plants, castles and fake rocks :icon_bigg.

Now he and his wife are selling the house and moving out of state (the dream of all Californians nowadays  ). I consider it a win-win situation for the both of us...he gets to live comfortably for the rest of his life off the equity from his house sale (believe me, it's a lot!) and I get a new big tank to set up!


----------



## George Willms

Well Bjarada, consider yourself #58 then. Welcome to the club.


----------



## rumples riot

Hi all, another update on the discount system, am still waiting for the Oceania rep to get back to me on the proposed system. Will start buggin him again and also the NA rep. Sorry for the length of time this has taken to organise, just that these people don't like getting back to me in a hurry.

Paul


----------



## Momotaro

Way to go Paul! Keep after 'em!!

Let us know how you make out!

Mike


----------



## Rupey

OK I went to my LFS today to look around. I saw a sale on Eheim classic filters and decided to go take a look. I've been wanting to get a canister for my bowfront for a while but never got around to it. They had a 2213 there for under $80 so I decided to go for it. I set it up when I got home (quite easily I may add) and plugged it in. MAN is this thing quiet!!!! I had to touch it to make sure it was running!! My rena sounds like a meat grinder next to this thing! So far I am totally thrilled with the filter. I may be adding another one in the future to replace my rena on my 75 gallon. Anyway just thought I'd share this with all you Eheim pimps out there. Thanks!


----------



## George Willms

Well then Rupey, looks like you're #59 then. Welcome to the club.


----------



## YankeeFanInPA

*Eheim 2026 Problems*

Posted this on the Equipment Forum but maybe I should I have directly here.

I am ready to join the Eheim Pimp Club but first I need to get it up and running successfully.

Just started a 46 gal bow front planted tank, all Eco-Complete, CO2 injection, 1x96 Bright Kit; no prior experience (unless you count helping my son make many mistakes with his 1st tank but I am avid reader of the forums and articles). First used an Emperor 280 Bio-Wheel but was not happy with the surface agitation and the water flow over the Aqua Medic diffuser (pH was 7.3, kH 7 for a CO2 of 6ppm). Plus the Mrs was not happy with the noise.

So after studying all of the "evidence" I got an Eheim 2026 Pro II (over the Renafilter XP3) and gave the Emperor to my son for his 20 gal tank.

Got the Eheim setup easy enough using the Installation Set #1 and 2 in place of the standard tubes. May have made my initial mistake as I used an extra intake tube to length the output and get the spray bar lower in the tank. Not sure if that was a good idea or not.

I primed the pump and plugged it in. Nothing but a noisy rumbling sound from the canister. 

After much cursing and re-reading the manuals, I filled the tubes and canister manually with water and tried again.

Started to work but the flow is very strong (seems like a jet, rather than a spray), comes in bursts and is filled with millions of air bubbles. I could see that the spray bar was not completely filled with water so I removed one of the tubes along with the extra input tube but the results are the same.

I guess there is air in the system somewhere but I cannot see it, all of the connections look solid. I tried lowering the flow rate with the canister lever but that just stopped the flow totally and the filter starts making that rumbling sound again.

Someone already told me it takes a while to get the trapped air out so I will try to be patient.

Once the air is gone, I can adjust the rate better ? The flow is causing quite a commotion in the tank where the plants are not that firmly rooted yet.

Right now, the spray bar is right at the top of the tank. Can I move it lower by using the extra input tube ? 

Do I want to use all 3 tubes on the spray bar ? 

Angle it toward the bottom, back or front ?

Help me get this resolved and I am a member for life !!

Thanks.


----------



## lbsfarms

Ok, give me a #. The old Fluval I had on the 35H was making some scarrrry noises so I broke down and replaced it with a Eheim classic 2213. You guys are right, they are really quiet. It was also easy to set up and quick to start, and it's yet to be seen but anything has to be easier to clean and restart than that old Fluval. Another + was, the outlet hoses on the Eheim and the old Fluval were the same size. I had the spray bar set up exactly how I wanted and since they were the same size I didn't have to change it.


----------



## Momotaro

I will try to dole out the numbers. I will probably get snapped at by our crabby SAA for messing up.

YankeeFanInPA is #60 and lbsfarms is #61! Welcome aboard you two!

Mike


----------



## George Willms

Crabby? Don't forget that that crabby SAA is also the Enforcer too........

You're safe this time though, you actually got the numbers right.


----------



## Momotaro

Do I sense a regicide? I had better watch my back!

Mike


----------



## Ibn

Regicide, LMAO...

Yankee, what you have is just trapped air in the canister portion, and is common when you first start the sucker up. It goes away over time if you wanna wait it out (slowly escapes). There are ways to remedy that, such as: (1) start it up with as much water as you can, without making a mess when you reattach the top, and then once started, you can invert it to get the bubble out, or (2) mess around with the input/output valves. 

The flow on the Eheim will be quite strong when you start out, but over time, it'll slow down naturally by itself (from filter material getting clogged to intake getting clogged, etc.). Lengthening the spray bar will help reduce the flow back into the tank (would be best to situate it in the back wall and face the output towards the front to reduce flow). You don't want to move it any further down the tank, since the water flow will just aid in uprooting your plants. Have it positioned a bit below the water surface (1-2") at a slight downward angle.


----------



## YankeeFanInPA

Seems the air problem was caused by the Installation Set 1 intake tube.

Once I looked at it I could see the air going down the hose. Took it out and tightened the connections but got the same result.

Finally replaced it with the standard intake tube and everything is running great now (well except for some algae which I have been told is expected in a new tank).

Just wondering what others use besides the standard Eheim materials in the canisters.


----------



## catwoman

*Just got an Eheim 2126*

Newbie here and my first post. I just got an Eheim 2126 and installed it on my 37g high tank. I got it to replace my Eclipse 3 hood. I cannot keep a good CO2 level with the filtration system in the Eclipse and also need more light so the Eclipse is going. Right now both filters are running until the Eheim gets enough bacteria. Can I join the Eheim pimp club? I also have an Eheim Aquaball on my 15g tank. I have to admit that all the praises in this forum for the Eheim filters are what persuaded me to get one. I wanted the heater gone in my tank so I forked over the cash for the 2126. 

I thought the Eheim 2126 was a breeze to set up and started fine. I had to pump the primer quite a few times until the canister filled up with water but that was all.


----------



## Momotaro

Welcome to the board Catwoman and welcome to the club!

I purchased the 2126 for the same reason, I wanted as little equipment in the aquarium as possible! Great minds think alike!  It will be great having you on the board, and in our club!

You are #61!

Mike


----------



## Rex Grigg

Ok, I broke down and just ordered a 2224 for my 46 gallon BF tank. It was the same price as an XP-3 and I decided to try one of these over priced German units. But of course the darn thing is back ordered.


----------



## catwoman

I think you assigned lbsfarms as #61. am I #62?


----------



## Photovore

Can I play? Just got a 2028 for my 90. WoooHooo! roud: 

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

Catwoman, #62 is right! I always mess up the numbers! :icon_redf

Welcome to the site and the club Photovore! #63 for you!

Rex????? Eheim???? I..feel faint! :icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: 


Mike


----------



## Rex Grigg

Hey! It was $10 cheaper than a XP-3. I have nothing against Eheim except the price. But I'm getting my hearing aids tomorrow and then I might be able to really tell if the Rena filters are as quiet as I think they are.


----------



## Momotaro

Are you considering membership.....  

Mike


----------



## Ibn

Haha, this should be interesting to hear (no pun intended, really) the results and perhaps Rex's move to the other side  .


----------



## Rex Grigg

Go ahead and sign me up.

What really bothers me is that if the hearing aids make the Rena filter less quiet then I'm really going to have a problem here in the home technology center with all five computers running. It's already noisy in there what with all the cooling fans going.


----------



## oldfarmhouse

If your hearing aids work too good Rex you will have to order a case of Eheims.....


----------



## Momotaro

> Go ahead and sign me up


 :icon_eek: :icon_eek: 

I get the honor of giving Rex Grigg number 64! 

Mike


----------



## Rex Grigg

Hold on. Let's wait a while because I really prefer to have the number 69.


----------



## Rex Grigg

oldfarmhouse said:


> If your hearing aids work too good Rex you will have to order a case of Eheims.....


Actually I can't hear the filters at all. But I'm really wondering when my keyboard started making this clicking noise.


----------



## Silent Running

Eheim 1250 pump on a calcium reactor. Will be getting a 2028 when I setup my planted tank...


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish

Man, Rex has a Ehiem, Wasser has pressurized... Whats next?


----------



## Momotaro

Silent Running, you're in! You get # 64!

Welcome!

Mike


----------



## Silent Running

Sweeeeet roud:


----------



## George Willms

Dwarfpufferfish said:


> Man, Rex has a Ehiem, Wasser has pressurized... Whats next?


Raul will get an eheim.....LOL


----------



## Buck

Man , Not the Farmers Almanac nor even Nostrodomus himself could predict a major world event like this, Rex got an Eheim ! :hihi: 

Im with you on the price thing Rex... I love a deal man... thats why I tried a Rena in the first place and ended up liking it. 

I guess "quantity sold" can allow you to lower the price, its about time !


----------



## footbeat

LOL!!!

When I was in high school I was a "debaser" in the "Fitty cent ho' slappin' pimps" club, which was a reactionary movement to the "Bad A** Ho's" movement of the same school. Never thought I'd be in a pimp club for aquarium products. But I must say, I have nothing but adulation for the 2213 which I newly own.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Well it appears I'm not getting an Eheim as there are none to receive.


----------



## meee

I just got 2 Ebo Jager's that are now made by Eheim. Do those count? If so, I've got a 50W, 75W, 150W, and I'm going to order a 2026 soon for my 55g.


----------



## cousin it

Do I qualify to join, I currently use the following eheim products..
Karat 120 tank ( mp eheim tank, stand,hood, lights, heater, 2224 filter )
a 2226 filter for the above as the 2224 was not quite enough.
a 2215 filter on the main planted tank, a couple of 2213's, 2 aquaballs as spare filters, a universal pump, and a couple of spare jager heaters.
hmm it does seem like eheim kit can become addictive roud:


----------



## Momotaro

Foot Beat is #65, Mee is #66 and Cousin It is #67! Welcome to the club guys!

Mike


----------



## Rex Grigg

I have a bunch of Ebo heaters. But I'm still holding out for #69 and am hoping some other store is going to closeout the 2224.


----------



## George Willms

<quick calculations> You got it right Mike!!! I still hold out some hope for you.


----------



## eums

i just went out and got a 2028, i was going to put it on my 55, but then there was a custom 80g (48x20x20) and i just had to have it(and its stand and canopy). see what happens when you go out to get an eheim !!


----------



## Honolulufishy

*Eheim aspirant*

Two 2213s, one on each side of my 75G (soon to be) planted tank, and Eheim CO2 regulator. Looking for another 2213 or an ECCO for my 20G Long planted tank.

Can't wait to be accepted, and tell my family that I'm a pimp!


----------



## Momotaro

OK. Here we go1

Eums your #68! In position holding move reserved _ONLY_for our own Rex Grigg, Mr. Grigg is #69 and Honolulufishy can tell his friends and family he is #70! 

Mike


----------



## kzr750r1

*Is 70 still open?*

I have a Eheim 2026 at this point...


----------



## Momotaro

Welcome to the board! What an honor to have your first post at Planted Tank be your Application For Membership to our little club! :icon_mrgr 

Kzr750r1 you are member #71!

Better see you out on the board!  

Mike


----------



## chinaboy1021

is it not kind of sad to specifically have threads dedicated to the sole purpose of showing off equipment? is this what aquarium community has turned into?

what kind of benefits does this club create?


----------



## fatbysl

*eheim 2128*

just got a eheim 2128 today would like to become a pimp


----------



## rumples riot

Hi guys and gals, glad to see so many new members to the club.

Now, for the doubting Thomas's I might reiterate the purposes of the club. The club aims are to provide and maintain the good name of Eheim and encourage new membership via way of mouth. Ergo we provide free advertising for a product that we believe is superior to other brands. Secondly, which I am still in negotiations with reps, is to gain a discount system for owners of Eheim Pimp club members for all Eheim products. I contacted Eheim earlier this year and have maintained contact to negotiate this system for members benefit.

The club is not merely a thread for showing off how good we are or just rubbing it into everyones noses (well maybe just a little. We honestly believe in the product and want to encourage others to purchase Eheims. The club is an advertising scheme where the vendors and the purchases all get a benefit. The negotiations are extremely complex and will take some time yet before they are finalised, and when they are I am sure that the doubts will mysterious disappear and those who were the worst offenders will be the ones who want in the most.

Please have some patience, I have a busy life and am doing this out of a purely altruistic intent. I don't need people questioning the motives of the membership especially when it costs nothing to join and nothing is really expected other than to praise the product that you own. The reps are very slow to get back to me and I have really nothing to gain from the hassle except from the knowledge of having done some good in a world that has gone completely mad.

Anyway I will get back to you all soon.

Paul (sorry for the out burst but I feel as though some are really ungrateful, to those that arn't please disregard my comments)


----------



## Momotaro

Fatbysl, you are #72! Be proud! roud: 

Mike


----------



## chinaboy1021

just to finish off in this thread, i would like to say i didnt meant to offend you pimps. i was honestly confused by the purpose of this "club". that being said, i am sorry and will leave you pimps alone.

also good luck in future ventures.


----------



## Momotaro

No worries! You are still cool with all of us! :icon_wink roud: 

Mike


----------



## rumples riot

sure, I think that you are 73. Is that right Mike?

Paul


----------



## Momotaro

Rolo wants to join!?

We might have to leave it to a vote Chris!  

Mike


----------



## Momotaro

If you think Chris belongs, I am with you Paul! Chris is in at 73. I only hope the SAA and Club Disciplinarian and Dispenser of Punishments Too Horrible to Mention is going to be on board with this! :hihi: 

Mike


----------



## rumples riot

I think he will be. Now that the dust has settled a bit and all that really happened was some shoes got a bit scuffed up, I see no reason why we can't admit Chris so long as he knows what his responsibilities are, since he reminded me of mine.  

We just have to remember that people are going to question us from time to time and that forums sometimes can be confusing without seeing the face that we are addressing and picking up on the body language.

I guess the final word has to come from George. Other than that I see no reason why not.

Paul


----------



## Momotaro

It is all cool Chris! Boy! We sure had some fun tonight! LOL!!!

Mike


----------



## Rolo

Ok 73 is going into my sig! Fun is good! :wink:


----------



## Momotaro

There was a little "ideological exchange" that was related to this thread in an "ancillary" capacity. 

In accordance with the wishes of all involved, that exchange of ideas has mercifully been edited! LOL!!! I believe we all have a greater appreciation for the concept of "Private Messaging"! :hihi: 

Mike


----------



## George Willms

Looks like I missed something.....lol. I have no objections to Chris joining. He has seen the light now... lol. 

Seriously though, welcome aboard, and enjoy your eheim. May it serve you long and well.


----------



## bigpow

Is #74 still available?


----------



## peter_ng

Still Avvailable??? Can i sign up? :icon_conf


----------



## George Willms

Bigpow you are # 74

Peter ng you are # 75.

Welcome to the club.


----------



## bigpow

Awesome!

I was born in 1974


----------



## Momotaro

Glad to see George starting to pull his weight around here again.

Mike

:hihi: :hihi: :hihi:


----------



## George Willms

Hey! Not my fault you're always on the board! Some of us have lives, you know?


----------



## Momotaro

> Some of us have lives, you know?


Who would that be? Certainly not you! :hihi: :hihi:  

Mike


----------



## Lorenceo

hey ppl :icon_bigg 

i havent posted here before but when i saw the word discount i knew i had to join the pimps!  

currently i have a 2224 and a 150w jager heater(do they count?) and im planning on a 2213 for my other tank.

does this make me member #76?


----------



## Momotaro

It does Lorenceo!

Remember, this is a work in progress. Paul has been working with Eheim's Asian operations on this project. There are no hard promises. You are one of the people who are forging some new ground!

Mike


----------



## MentaldisordeR

i currently have one 50watt ebo jager heater and i will defiantely be buying another 2 75watters as my next online purchase


----------



## Momotaro

Then you can join us at #77! 

Mike


----------



## MentaldisordeR

hey thanks a lot roud:


----------



## pjhaddock

I have an Ebo-Jager 250W heater??? I saw my first Eheim canister filter today.. NICE! I like my XP3 though...

Philip


----------



## rollerband

*Eheim Pro 2222*

does that name me #78, for owning Eheim Pro 2222? :icon_mrgr


----------



## pjhaddock

I was thinking that I might be #78 but I dunno yet.. lol ????????????????

Philip


----------



## Momotaro

Rollerband seems to have his heart set on #78 so we'll let him have 78 and PJ, you'll join us at #79. 

Welcome guys!

Mike


----------



## rollerband

Thanks u, Mike. :icon_bigg 
#78 is good, cos it meant "Go and Be Prosper" in Cantonese dialects 
I wonder who will be #88, meaning "Prosper and Prosper" :icon_mrgr, 
Let's move on.. and shall this thread continue to gain its popularity and have a properous success! .. :icon_mrgr


----------



## dom

Hi, how to join. Sorry for inconvenience. just lazy to read all the post. i m the 2217 and 2028 user.


----------



## Momotaro

Sorry I'm so late. You would think the SAE would check in once in a while! :hihi: 

Dom you're in and you are #80!

Mike


----------



## Gemleggat

*Whats all the eheim stuff?*

Is it difficult to come by in the states or something


----------



## Rolo

Never heard of Eheim? www.eheim.com They are easy to get in the US.


----------



## George Willms

Momotaro said:


> Sorry I'm so late. You would think the SAE would check in once in a while! :hihi:


There's an SAE in the club? When did that happen?


----------



## Momotaro

The one in my 15G got so big, I decided to put him to work!

Mike


----------



## Gemleggat

Yeah i'm up for it!


----------



## co2

Potential pimp in the house... rockin' the 2026!


----------



## Momotaro

Graham is #81 and co2 you are #82!

Thanks and welcome!

Mike


----------



## Laith

Count me in as a new Eheim Pimp member!

Just purchased a 2026 and a 2222 for two of my tanks! roud:


----------



## Momotaro

#83 Laith!

Mike


----------



## JCSharp

Sign me up Mike! I guess you and others have rubbed off on me. See signature for hardware. roud:


----------



## George Willms

Well JC, looks like you're #84


----------



## JCSharp

Sounds like a nice even number.


----------



## Douglas128

Okay. I have just sign up. I've just recently got an Eheim Ecco 2234 :icon_bigg 

It rocks!

So what's my no. now?


----------



## Momotaro

#85, Douglas! Welcome to the club and the board!

Mike


----------



## Douglas128

OKay. Great. Nice number


----------



## Dieni

I am new to these forums, but not new to eheim, I have a 2026, 3531, 3535, 6060. Bit expensive but, the quality makes up for it. 

Which eheim number do i get :icon_bigg


----------



## Momotaro

#86 of course!  

Mike


----------



## Dieni

Woohoo, 86 is nice. This week or the following I am getting a 1048 most probably.


----------



## rumples riot

Just an update all, just contacted the US rep again and I hope that this time I will have positive news, especially for all the US members at first. So please hang in there people, I am still on the trail for the elusive discount system.

Paul


----------



## nightowl

I've got an Eheim 2224


----------



## Momotaro

You've got #87!

Mike


----------



## FISA

Alright...Here's what I Got


Ehiem 2224 Professional on the 29 Gallon
Ehiem 2226 Professional on the 75 Gallon


So I get number #88 ??? roud:


----------



## Ibn

I didn't think that the Pro II came in any other sizes other than the 2026/2126 and the 2028/2128?


----------



## George Willms

Actually I think those are the pro I's, not the II's. But yes you're #88.


----------



## FISA

Oh ok :eek5: ...I thought thats what it said on the box ...lol

Yeah i see now what you mean....

my bad !


----------



## PetersCreek

According to the UPS website, my Eheim 2026 is on the truck for delivery as I type this. Am I #89?


----------



## scolley

Mike,

Can I go long on this one? I'd like to place a membership buy order, but not until it hits ninety nine (99).

Until that point I don't think there's enough liquidity to risk jumping in...


----------



## Momotaro

#89 PetersCreek! Welcome!

Get back to me when we get closer Scolley! You know I am going to forget!!!    

Mike


----------



## ob1

I have 

Eheim 2028
Eheim tubing a lots of it 
Eheim Pump 1260? or 1250? 
Eheim VAC

roud:


----------



## Momotaro

You want in ob1?

Mike


----------



## rayhwong

Can I be an Eheim pimp by using an Eheim Autofeeder?
I plan on getting an Eheim filter in the future to replace my fluval.


----------



## Momotaro

Ob1 #90
Ray #91

Welcome guys!

Mike


----------



## ob1

cool

90 - i am going to change me Id to Joe 90 


cya 

OB1
roud:


----------



## wantplantsnotwork

Hey, I have a 2229, but also just bought a 2228 clone. I guess that means I go both ways... I'm a bifilter'er!

Oh the humanitiy! :icon_bigg


----------



## 150EH

two classic canisters 2217 and a 2215


----------



## Momotaro

WPNW- #91 and 150EH- #92!

Good job fellows!

Mike


----------



## JohnnyB

*93?*

I have a 2026 and 2028 on my 75G tank.

Johnny B


----------



## Momotaro

93!

Mike


----------



## Scissors

Just bought a 2215 to help with filtration for the 20L. Too bad it's not a planted tank :icon_frow


----------



## PetersCreek

PetersCreek said:


> ...my Eheim 2026 is on the truck for delivery as I type this.


It's here. It's installed. It's awesome. I'm happy.


----------



## rayhwong

Woohoo! Thanks.


----------



## AustinL

Hey all

New member on the Board, just thought I would put a shout out for my 2 Eheim 2213's I got in my tank at home.


----------



## George Willms

scissors, 94.

austinl, 95.


----------



## Momotaro

Oh! George!

Finally feel like being helpful again? :hihi: 

Mike


----------



## all4funwfish

ebo jager heaters, and eheim aquaballs...do those count?


----------



## George Willms

Oh be quiet Mike.....I'm surprised you've kept the numbers right up until now... 


All4fun, you would be # 96.


----------



## Jackfrost

Eheim 2227 and 2026.

65 G, 40G, and 20G tanks.


----------



## Himbo

Are we counting in order? I'm waiting for 99 to apply.....


----------



## captain_wi

Eheim Ecco 2234


----------



## scolley

Eheim Ecco 2331! Pls accept this application submission. :tongue:


----------



## Ahkuma

Eheim 2126 pro II. 

After I post this I'm headed to the LFS to finally pick it up after 3 weeks of waiting.

I'm hoping to get number 100 :icon_bigg


----------



## ddaquaria

Well, I was shooting for 100 also.

3-2028
1-2026
2-2228
2-2226
1-2224
1-2222
1-2215
2-2213
And a pond filter - can't remember the number on that one. Currently everything 2226 and higher are in use.


----------



## magicmagni

LOL I think everyone wanted the big 1 double 0

Just picked up a Pro II 2028 model recently. Must say it is leaps and bounds over the Magnum 350 it replaced on my tank and its also very quiet. Is is on???

Jeff


----------



## Himbo

Nooooo!!!! Can't believe theres suddenly 3 posts overnight. Oh well.

Please accept my submission: Eheim Pro 2324 Thermofilter.


----------



## George Willms

Jack Frost: 97
Himbo: 98 (sorry, someone had reserved 99 before you.)
Scolley: 99
Captain Wi: 100
Ahkuma: 101
ddaquaria: 102
Magicmagni: 103


----------



## scolley

99


----------



## whitepine

So am I #104? That would be cool with me!


----------



## George Willms

whitepine said:


> So am I #104? That would be cool with me!


what'cha got?


----------



## Nion

Pro II 2026. Can I come in and play?


----------



## Momotaro

Sure Nion! #105

Mike


----------



## whitepine

Eheim 2236 and an Eheim Liquidoser that I love!



George Willms said:


> what'cha got?


----------



## John S

can anyone out there knows of a lfs in the seattle area that sell Eheim ???? i cant find them anywhere just those dumb fluvals


----------



## Momotaro

Have you considered buying one online, John? I am sure you will find them cheaper online than at any LFS.

Mike


----------



## whitepine

John,

You can find some at Deathmart in the Seattle area.... but you are much better buying online as Mike suggested.


----------



## vlh

Just ordered the Eheim 2026 Professionel II Canister Filter. Should be here early next week. Can I join the club?


----------



## Momotaro

Of course! #106!

Mike


----------



## vlh

..roud:..


----------



## jippalbert

*proud owner of a 2215*

please add me to the club. 

Also is anyone running RowaPhos inside the Eheim ? I currently still have my marineland 400 with the RowaPhos sock in one of the media conatiners. 

Thanks


----------



## gex18

I have an eheim 2329, 2317 and 2315 (and soon to be getting a 2128), am i #22?


----------



## Momotaro

jippalbert - 107

gex18 - 108

Mike


----------



## jippalbert

*Its official I am now a Eheim Pimp*

Man these things are quiet. 


If she starts to get loud ill do what a Pimp does best!



Go Eagles !!


----------



## rumples riot

Hi all, wow 107 members! Very good, now for some news. Eheim has gone quiet on me and this has not stopped my emailing them. I will continue to do this until they relent. What seemed like initial enthusiasim has gone to silence. Now don't give up yet and I am not going to. So just hang in there, like I said this may take some time. I am going to be like Tim Robbins character in ShawShank redemption and just keep writing until they give in. It won't be me. I am really glad that there are so many members and really appreciate all the hard work that Mike and George have been doing. 

Anyway must get back to my busy life and will get back to you all soon. Regards Paul


----------



## frmrreefr

Eheim Ecco 2231 here! (not much else though  )


----------



## frmrreefr

Anyone out there?


----------



## Momotaro

Hmm..HuH! I just woke up!

#108!

Mike


----------



## Clone

Ordered my Classic 2213 from Big Als on Wed. it was at my door on Friday. It set up in a snap. I can't believe that it is as quiet as proclaimed. Sign me up!


----------



## Momotaro

#109!

Mike


----------



## rwong2k

i have an eheim auto feeder and a 2213 oh and a eheim co2 difusser also =)

how do i do this =p


----------



## Mr.Tang

2213, 2215 & auto feeder - soon to get C02 setup


----------



## Momotaro

#110 and #111, respectively!

Mike


----------



## Aftica

Eheim 2028 Pro Canister Filter
Eheim Ecco 2231 Canister Filter
Eheim 3535 Surface Extractor

Planning on getting an Eheim Liquidoser in the future... and I do use all Eheim media in my filters... I believe in Eheim products!


----------



## Momotaro

#112. Wear it with pride!

Mike


----------



## supaoopa

Just setup a 2215 today on my 29 gal tank.


----------



## Lorenceo

Has there been any news on the discount system? roud:


----------



## hlebear

Proud owner of an Eheim 2126 Professional II.


----------



## fishfry

I have had eheims for the last 10+ years...woohoo...but I am a bit saddened by my model 2222s that I got last year. On two of the three of them the latch to shut off the water has broken, not the eheim quality I am used to.


----------



## GDominy

SIgn me up! I just ordered 2, Pro II 2028's with Media!


----------



## Momotaro

Supaoopa #113
Hlebear #114
Fishfry #115 

GARETH! #116!

Congrats everyone!

Mike


----------



## GDominy

heh.. finally..

So Dr Fosts and Smith DO ship to canada after all.....!


----------



## Deuce868

have a 2026 I think. (or is it 2028...can never remember)

I saw some people have the diffuser. How well does that work out? Is it as good as a CO2 reactor? I would love to take my reactor out, but don't want to throw away good co2 bubbling out the top of the tank.


----------



## VITARTE

Soon to own a 2213. Sign me up.


----------



## Momotaro

#117 and #118 respectively!

Welcome to the forum VITARTE! Glad you're here.

Mike


----------



## Lorenceo

So no updates on the discount system then? :icon_frow


----------



## freeflyer

Deuce868 said:


> have a 2026 I think. (or is it 2028...can never remember)
> 
> I saw some people have the diffuser. How well does that work out? Is it as good as a CO2 reactor? I would love to take my reactor out, but don't want to throw away good co2 bubbling out the top of the tank.


I have a glass diffuser, not an eheim and it keeps the co2 levels up in my 150g just fine, running around 1.5 bubbles per second, so it of course is not as good as a reactor and does waste some co2. I use about 20#s every 5 months or so give or take


----------



## Whiskey

I own a Ehiem Classic 2213-37 it is on a 29G tank, I would love to get a 2215-37 though.










I will add my number to my sig as soon as I get one :icon_bigg . (a number that is)

Whiskey


----------



## Stu

Eheim ecco 2234 waiting to be let free!

Sign me up!


----------



## Momotaro

Freeflyer! #119
Whiskey #120
STU #121

Rumples Riot was working with Eheim himself. We haven't heard from Paul about it recently, but he chimes in with updates on occasion. 

Mike


----------



## Stu

Momotaro said:


> STU #121


Great, I'm a mobile phone network!









Cheers Mike

















_ Eheim Pimp #121_


----------



## Rizos

*Sign me up*

We just got the Eheim Classic 2213 from Petsolutions.com ($64.99 with all media and connectors!)

Does club membership get you help with setting this thing up?! God knows I'm scratching my head and SO has all the parts all over the living room floor :icon_lol:


----------



## styxx

Sign me up!! Eheim Pro II 2026


----------



## A*TX

2213,2217,2217,2215,1250,1048,surface extractor, diffusor, diffusor, all tubing accessories known to man (x2), tongs, prefilter....

i guess i should sign up

o yeah, my buddy is also the distributor for all of the usa for tunze, so i should also belong to the tunze pimp club too!!


----------



## brookline45

I have a 2026 (1 year old) and I am in love with my new Ecco 2234.


----------



## Jdinh04

I'm going to be an Ehiem Pimp soon


----------



## Momotaro

Rizos #122
styxx1 #123 and A*TX is #124. Brookline #125 and let me know when you get that Eheim Jdinh04.

I just got the Ecco 2234 for a 37G I am planning. I hope to have a good report soon!

Mike


----------



## wonder woman

Mike-
I haven't been keeping up with this thread too well, so it may already have been addressed. I have a couple of ideas for "deals" Eheim could offer Pimp Club Members:
Maybe either one free set of replacement filter pads or one free media refill once a year to each member? 
Just an idea. I'm starting to realize that, although it's nice not to have to replace filter pads every 3 or 4 weeks like I do with my Emperor, I have to replace my pads/media in my Eheim so rarely that I forget to buy some from one cleaning to the other, so I'm out when I need it!


----------



## hlynnb024

Sign me up, 2215, 2217 on the way!
JC


----------



## Sven

You can sign me up, have an Eheim Pro II 2026 and a small internal filter, don´t know the make.


----------



## magicmagni

I haven't kept up with this thread much either, but I really like Wonder Woman's idea. That would be really cool to work out some kind of deal like that.


----------



## ridns

Ok, sign me up. Eheim Pro 2227.... now how do I know what my number is?


----------



## Momotaro

hlynnb024 #126
Sven #127
ridns #128

Paul was working on something with Eheim, but we haven't heard much from him as of late. I'll see if I can contact him. If not, I guess I'll try to contact Eheim myself. This was Paul's project, and he had high hopes for it. It has always been a "we'll see" kind of thing so we'll see!  

Mike


----------



## pattylt

2 x 2213 classics... it is a love/hate relationship.


----------



## Newkidonthetank

IF you no longer own eheim equipment are you no longer a pimp if not am i still #15, or was it #17?


----------



## Momotaro

Beautiful dog pattylT!

#129

Mike


----------



## cbl

May I be a pimp too and be assigned a number? I own an Eheim Pro 2028. Thanks. roud:


----------



## Momotaro

Of course # 130!

Mike


----------



## figgy

I'm in! Eheim 2322 Thermofilter.

roud: Figs


----------



## Newkidonthetank

SO? am i still a pimp? i no longer have my eheim stuff so am i still #15 or 17? or what.


----------



## figgy

*#?*

So....what's my number? Where's my Bumper Sticker? My T-Shirt?

:wink: Figs


----------



## jahysun

Finally recieved my very first Eheim product, the 2213 canister. I almost had to go and get stiches in my index finger after a slight misshap with a knife during a spraybar modification "incident".but it was worth it. I think its going to be great. The filter that is. 
Was checking to see the next available number and correct me if Im wrong, but if Cbl is 130, and figgy gets 131, then that makes me 132 right? oh well we'll figure it out, long live EHeim.


----------



## jahysun

testing,testing, 1,2,3


----------



## Momotaro

#131 Figs. Glad to have another "Morgue Rat" on board!  

Jahysun. Easy. If you were as impatient with that spraybar as you are with me you 're lucky you still have a finger!  :hihi: #132

Mike


----------



## briandmiles

*I'm a PIMP*

Well I finally did it and now I'm here for my number. I just installed a 2026 and couldn't be happier.

Brian


----------



## GraFFix

I guess ill jump also...I just installed my 2213 last week.


----------



## Momotaro

Two more happy Eheim owners!

Numbers 133 and 134 respectively!

Mike


----------



## figgy

*Whoa!*

Just got my Eheim up and running. I HATE the dang green intake thingey. It sticks out like a Swamp Beast!

But man oh man is this baby QUIET!!!!!

Figs [still working on the signature thing] Eheim thermofilter 2322


----------



## jahysun

EEEKKK. I was just testing to see if my signature worked  I wasnt trying to be impatient. Much appologizes


----------



## GraFFix

#134 checking in 

and yes i love the 2213...silent and working great.


----------



## nbc

*#135*

I guess I'm no. 135.

I have a 2215... 

Now, gotta edit my signature...


nbc


----------



## Jdinh04

I'm #136! Even though I got my Ehiem 2213 like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Rickster

Just ordered a ECCO 2231. Does that count? If so then I guess I'm #137


----------



## ringram

Yup, got Eheim stuff here.
*used* to have Classic #2223 cannister
*now* have Classic #2222 cannister / Eheim diffuser(little inside-tank $15 contraption).
Both filters run(and ran) like charms. SUPER quiet, easy to turn-off, clean, etc. Never had a better filter than this.
I guess I'm #138?


----------



## timr

2 - 2213
1 - 2215 (this one is noisey)
Surface Extractor

What's my number?


----------



## queenbee

got a 2215 on a 55 gallon. eheim pimp club #140?


----------



## queenbee

check one too check roud:


----------



## Popodog

Just upgraded from an Aquaclear HOB to an Eheim Ecco 2232 roud:


----------



## snowman

*Pimp?...Eheim type *

Will owning a 1262 pump qualify me to be an Eheim Pimp? If so what's my # ? roud: 

Snowman


----------



## mofolss

*Pimatude is a state of mind*

So i have an Eheim 120 centerpiece aquarium with a Pro II and a bunch of fish and plants. What i reely registered for is to try to see if anyone can teach me how to overdive the professional hood lights as they seem to be sealed and you can't get ( or *I*) to to the ballasts.

And can you PIMP MY TANK?


----------



## Talonstorm

I am switching all my tanks to Eheims at once. I now own: Eheim Ecco 2231, Eheim 2213, Eheim 2215, and an Eheim 2015. What number am I? roud: 

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## mosshead

*Eheim Pimp Club*

Eheim Classic 2213 and GROWING !!!
Whats my #?


----------



## mosshead

MOMO, What's my #, help, I can't count.


----------



## Momotaro

OK.

Popodog -141
snowman - 142
mofolss - 143
Talonstorm - 144
Gary Faulkner - 145

How's that?

Mike


----------



## arellanon

Momotaro said:


> OK.
> 
> Popodog -141
> snowman - 142
> mofolss - 143
> Talonstorm - 144
> Gary Faulkner - 145
> 
> How's that?
> 
> Mike


I just tossed my last Bio-Wheel out the window! roud: My Eheims are a Pro II (2224) and an Ecco (2232). So maybe #146?


----------



## Momotaro

146 it is!

Mike


----------



## arellanon

Momotaro said:


> 146 it is!
> 
> Mike



*YEAH!* I'm pimpin'! :biggrin:


----------



## snowman

Wow...I'm a PIMP, do I need to explain this to my wife? :icon_redf


----------



## RobD

Put me on the list, best filter I have ever had since starting out in the 80s.

Eheim 2026 since June of 2004.
Upgrading my tank from a 46BF to a 90 gallon, so I'm going to add another 2026 or buy a 2028 and sell the 2026.


----------



## Momotaro

147. Welcome to the world of Eheim, Rob!

Mike


----------



## scolley

Would one of the pimp club registrars please take a look at this post?

If this does not qualify Kathy for membership, "With Distinction" roud: , I will happily surrender my number for her use.


----------



## Momotaro

Kathy is permitted to be whatever she likes! roud: 

She is one cool lady!! roud: 

Mike


----------



## scolley

Momotaro said:


> She is one cool lady!! roud:


Heartily agreed, and a gracious "Thank you"!


----------



## GTApuffgal

Momotaro said:


> Kathy is permitted to be whatever she likes! roud:
> 
> She is one cool lady!! roud:
> 
> Mike


 :icon_redf Awesome! Thanks guys... :icon_redf 

I'm a step-pimp! Woo hoo!!! #147 right?


----------



## rumples riot

Well after a year, of trying to negotiate with the North American Rep I have given up. Mike can you please try and give this a go with the NA Rep of Eheim. He or she will not answer my emails and I think it is time to start mass harrassment. From an initial interest from Eheim, nothing has eventuated. I now need more help.

What is needed is an explanation that of the scheme. IE that selected retailers give large discountxs to members and in return for that we will purchase exclusively from that retailer and thereby they get the volume. Eheim wins because its products move faster, the retailer makes more money through volume and the customer gets cheaper Eheim products. Everyone wins.

So if you guys can help, it would make all the difference. Even if all the American customers simply ask the rep what is happening about the discount system for Eheim Pimp club members this might generate some action. You will need to find out who the American rep is and what their email is. The address that I got has since changed. 

Sorry, I tried but they will not listen to an Australian for the American market.

Thanks.


----------



## RobD

Actually, I'm #147 from a few posts up: "147. Welcome to the world of Eheim, Rob!". I think you're going to be #148..




GTApuffgal said:


> I'm a step-pimp! Woo hoo!!! #147 right?


----------



## Kyle V

hook me up with #149! I just stumbled across the Filstar club and ran my butt right over here to pledge allegiance. Very proud owner of a Ecco 2234, and proud to be Official Pimp #149!


----------



## Momotaro

Welcome aboard fellas!

Mike


----------



## GTApuffgal

RobD said:


> Actually, I'm #147 from a few posts up: "147. Welcome to the world of Eheim, Rob!". I think you're going to be #148..


Thanks Rob - fixed it!


----------



## Kyle V

Cool, very cool!


----------



## Xander

Does this make my #150? (2028 & 2026)


----------



## RobD

Well, I just ordered a second 2026 for my 90 gallon. That'll make two Eheims on the tank. Couldn't justify the extra $50 to get the 2028. Bought it from BigAls with the bonus kits/media and did the 5% pricematch to DrsFosterSmith. Made the filter $157.69 and $11.95 shipping.


----------



## Momotaro

Good deal!

Mike


----------



## Jdinh04

I may have to think second about this club =\ my ehiem is somewhat, NOT WORKING!


----------



## Momotaro

I read your other thread and think you may be having problems re-priming the filter. Describe what is going on back on that thread.  We'll all figure it out! roud: 

Mike


----------



## Jdinh04

Will do, thank you.


----------



## Cheeseybacon

Woooooo! Just got back from "That Pet Place". I've been planning on a 2213 for a long time now, but tonight I was eyeing up the filstars REALLY hard. I was soooooooooooo close to buying one. At the last minute though I changed my mind and opted for a 2215 instead. It's bigger than I thought it would be. roud: I can't wait to get my 30-gallon setup!


----------



## AZFIsh1

I am running a 2232, 2236, and three aquaball internals all with spraybars. Whats my number?


----------



## rain-

1000, 1001, 1002, 2010 and soon 2210. Gimme a number too


----------



## joan

I have an Eheim Jager 200W heater, does that count? :tongue: :redface: 

I do hope to have an Ecco 2236 by this weekend though. roud:


----------



## Momotaro

AZ - 151
Rain- 152
joan - 153

Welcome to the gang everyone!

Mike


----------



## rain-

Oh, I forgot about the Eheim/Jäger heaters, I have tons of those too


----------



## joan

Whooo, I'm in! :bounce: 

And make that, I _*will*_ have an Ecco 2236 by this weekend or sooner... stupid*#@#!& craptacular Marineland Magnum 350 that came with this tank :angryfire Thankfully I paid $0 for it so not such a big deal to me, just have to tell the people I'm selling this set-up for that the filter is pretty much worth nothing. :frown:

On another note, the Eheim Jager heaters... what's the difference between them and the Ebo-Jager?


----------



## AZFIsh1

I feel special roud:


----------



## joan

joan said:


> And make that, I _*will*_ have an Ecco 2236 by this weekend or sooner...


Clearly this was meant to be. Hooray for unexpected money! :biggrin: Ecco 2236 sitting in box by the tank waiting patiently to be set up. Happy happy me! :fish:


----------



## toofazt

I have a Eheim Pro II Thermofilter 2126... can I get a PIMP number? roud:


----------



## TankChick

I currently have an Eheim 2235 and a Eheim Jagger 150W heater, please sign me up. Thanks.


----------



## Momotaro

Just grab the next number guys!

Easy as that!

154 and 155, respectively!

Mike


----------



## styxx

*Eheim # Snatched up!!*

I'll take 154...Thanks!


----------



## TankChick

155 it is. Thanks.


----------



## aronson

I'm in! Running a 13 year old 2213 that just got it's first new impeller...

I guess I am #156.

Adam


----------



## jake

Eheim pro II 2028 recently purchased & loving it.

edit - almost forgot: eheim liquid doser as well.


----------



## RobD

Already a member, but just letting everybody know I just ordered a third 2026 Kit from BigAls for $128.24 (5% pricematch to DFS). It'll be going on the 46gallon bowfront I'm putting into my work office.

Never would have thought a year and a half ago I'd have three of these things. But they are just great filters!


----------



## milalic

what are spray bars?


----------



## nkarvounis

Please sign me up, I have the following:

-EHEIM 2217 * 3
-EHEIM 2213
-EHEIM 2210
-EHEIM auto feeder
-EHEIM auto fertilizer
-EHEIM 1002 (pump)
-Jager (~150W-300W) * 5


----------



## [RK]

I shall be signing up to this tomorrow hopefully


----------



## istellas

Please sign me up... I have the following equipment:
Eheim Ecco 2231
Eheim 2213 Canister filter
Eheim automatic feeder

and planning to buy until the end of the year Eheim 2260 canister filter


----------



## Momotaro

nkarvounis #157
istellas #158

If you join up, just grab the next next number! 

Mike


----------



## Carpet-Pond

YA that's right all you Filstar punks.. Look who's Eheim pimp #159!


----------



## Jim

I'll take #160! Just setting up my Pro II 2026 now and am already impressed. It makes my Fluval 404 look like a toy.  

Jim


----------



## frugalfish

Guess this makes me #161...Eheim Pro II 2026 and Eheim Pro II 2028.


----------



## Dood Lee

Guess I'm Eheim Pimp #162. Got a Eheim ProII 2026.


----------



## [RK]

Eheim Pimp #163 signing up!

Got myself an Ecco 2236. No more dodgy built in wet/dry filter for me. hehe.


----------



## Left C

May I be #164?
I just got my 2028 deal.


----------



## wetfish

*Number 165!! Eheim Classic 2213*

WooHoo!!! #165


----------



## j3rseyBoy

*#166*

Hit me up for #166 with a newly installed 2026.


----------



## mikelucky

2213s
like 10 years old
never better


----------



## tazcrash69

*Sign me up*

roud: 2026 only a week old.

Eheim Pimp #168


----------



## cozmo

ecco 2236 and 2234 roud:


----------



## Don135

roud: Eheim Pimp #170. The "beast" a new Pro 3 2080 in shipping/enroute.


----------



## joan

A heads up for those in Canada, if you are near a Big Als they currently have an awesome deal on the Pro II models. The 2026 is $249.99 and the 2028 is $349.99 and these are the packages that come with all the media and extra goodies. I don't think this deal comes up if you shop online, I believe you have to purchase it in the store, but I could be wrong.

Here's the flyer: http://www.bigalscanada.com/prechristmasflyer.htm

I picked up a 2026 which I've been wanting for a while, so now I have the ECCO 2236 and 2232 plus a Pro II... gotta love early Christmas presents to yourself! roud:


----------



## Oqsy

where are we? #171? That's me I guess. Just purchased my first eheim, a 2217 that will run on my 55 gallon with a brand new UVS, new inline heater, and DIY Rex-style inline CO2 reactor.

Finally, a pimp is born.

Oqsy


----------



## sarahbobarah

If I joined, would that make me an Eheim Ho? LOL....

Or a Pimpette?


----------



## Oqsy

whatever you like sarah... but i like the sound of "Eheim Madame #1".

:drool:


----------



## sarahbobarah

LOL. I like that too Oqsy. That would be super sweet. Who's doling out the numbers now?


----------



## Oqsy

from what I understand, you just take the next number in line.. you'd be #172 assuming there was no ninja posting

Oqsy


----------



## sarahbobarah

:icon_cry: 

I want to be a Madam


----------



## Oqsy

then you'se gotsa talk to da bosses


----------



## sarahbobarah

That's cool. Gotta go pick up my eheim now......


----------



## sarahbobarah

Eheim Madame (#172) 

with a brand spanking new Eheim pro 2 2028!


----------



## Oqsy

just finished hooking up my brand new mean green 2217. went ahead and built a rex reactor, bought a coralife 9w uv, and a 300w ETH since I'm in the canister biz now. Now I just need a bubble counter so I'm not blindly dialing in my CO2, and I'm all set. Eheims really are quiet. I can hear my ceiling fan 12 feet away over the sound of the filter 2 feet away. Amazing.

Oqsy


----------



## turbowagon

Might as well join the club.

Eheim Mada..., er, I mean Pimp #173 :wink:


----------



## turbowagon

testing sig... woohoo!


----------



## cozmo

cozmo said:


> ecco 2236 and 2234 roud:


make that dual 2236's and one 2234 roud: 
eheim pimp #169


----------



## emoore3

I have an Eheim 2213. I guess I am number 170


----------



## turbowagon

emoore3 said:


> I have an Eheim 2213. I guess I am number 170


you are Pimp #174.  Cozmo registered on the last page.


----------



## emoore3

Ok #174 it is.


----------



## karl

OK. I have an Eheim 2224, Eheim 2213 external filters and.. wait for it...

a 52 gallon Eheim MP Smaragd 100 tank ! That must qualify me right ??

Look.. see how shiny it is... 

http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/en/index.jsp?key=liniendetail_24538_ehen

err.. and how difficult it is to fit all the equipment in the little centre cupboard... aka the tardis


----------



## bleaklow

Assuming Karl has taken 175 - I'll take up 176.


----------



## kakulo83

Pimp 177 here. Haha Big pimpin with the 2217 and his big brother 2260. 
The 2260 is so big I can almost put my 2217 in it (just like the Russian babushka dolls). *eheim babushka* pimp


----------



## jawn

Pimp 178 reporting!.. Using 2 Liberty 200 for my 2ft..


----------



## jgc

Pimp 179, reporting for duty.
I have a 2213 (resting at the moment) and a 2217, and co2 diffuser.


----------



## Lorenceo

We are getting near 200..
Come on people, If you own an Eheim, regester to the Eheim Pimp Club!


----------



## akos

Pimp #180

Ok, so I've already had a 2215 on my 46g bf tank, which powers my AM1000 and it has been working great, though flow could have been a bit stronger. My dad gave me the tank about 4yrs ago after her grew tired of it, and it came with the filter. This filter has probably been in continuous use for at least 9 years without any problems. I wanted to add a UVS to my system, and I thought it would be too much for 1 filter to power everything and maintain sufficient flow. So I had to decide between a pump or another filter. I decided on getting another 2215, this way I can split maintenance on the filters and not worry about killing the beneficial bacteria, and I have more than enough flow for the tank. I decided to get the same filter so when buying spare parts I don't have to worry about different makes and models. 

Pimp #180


----------



## spdskr

So after a week of waiting, my 2213 has arrived and now is up and running. Amazing filter. Guess that makes me #181.


----------



## mrbelvedere

My 2213 just arrived. Does this make me #182?


----------



## rumples riot

Wow who would have thought, Hi all just in for a visit. Mike well done. The Eheim Pimp club is still going. Just wondering why this does not have a sticky?

Paul


----------



## styxx

*Good question*

I guess I should take #183 then!


----------



## Magoo

*New pimp*

I'm Pimping, I'll take 184!! :thumbsup:


----------



## valleyvampiress

I just got a 2222 from big al's so I guess I'm number one-eight-five.


----------



## Toron27

I Got a 2026 from Big Als. Guess that makes me number


*186*


----------



## Roan Art

I've got three 2026s, so I guess I'm number 187?

Do we wait for confirmation of the number, or just go ahead and stick them in our sigs?

Roan


----------



## Stealthy Ninja

*I am a rebel*

Eheim is OK I suppose. But I prefer the excellence of Chinese copies ( :eek5: )

I am now officially the Jebao Pimp #1

Check out the link for awesome Chinese copy heaven...LOL...

Jebao is a Chinese brand that at first copied the Fluval filters then moved onto Eheim. They are actually not bad and a FRACTION of the price of a Ehiem. (note I am not selling them  ) I would get a Eheim if they were cheaper, but they are about 400% more expensive!


----------



## brotherd

I have an Eheim 2217 and Eheim surface extractor.Count me in.


----------



## jhj

Eheim 2217, guess that makes me *189*


----------



## MiSo

eheim 2215, pimp # 190


----------



## SuRje1976

Eheim Pro II 2128

191?


----------



## Dood Lee

Anyone check out the US eheim website recently? It's been majorly updated, and there are some new products too (new to me at least). We all know about the ProIIIs, but now they have air pumps, and some new style micro powerheads (similar to the Aquarium Systems minjet powerhead).


----------



## Lorenceo

The whole world's eheim website has been upgraded. There is now a website for each different region instead of just the US and Europe.


----------



## Solace

Looks like I am in here.... 

The only thing I do not like about my 2213 is that it gets air in it the impeller area and it takes a bit to get it out, which is annoying. 

But other than that, :thumbsup:


----------



## zoidberg

2128 here for my 90G. 

# 192?


----------



## danielb

Baby Ecco for my 65L and a Aquaball 2208 with addon module for 60L guess I'm #193...


----------



## chapy

*Ok #34 here.*

Hay all it has been a very long time since I have been here due to deploying and all. I have a question for you I am realy excited to get canister, but I am nervious about all this debate over priming and and difficulty of maintance of the canister.

I want to get either a 2213 or 2215 for my 20gal. I do not intend to plant it this time due to the fact that I leave often and my ten year old takes over the maintance for the tank. So what is the best fit for my tank in your appinion, and is this priming debat realy somthing to be concerned about? 

I curently have the liberty HOB with only 4 fish in there at the time but intend to get a lot more fish. Anywho what ya'll think.
Thank you for you expert advice.


----------



## artemis

Chapy, I use a 2215 on my 55 gallon tank; I think it might be overkill on a 20 gallon. I'd suggest going with the 2213 unless you're planning to keep extremely messy fish.

Invest in a filter bag for you media (since Eheim classics don't have media trays); it makes cleaning the canister a lot easier.

Priming is really a non-issue, as long as you're using double-taps on the tubing. The first time you set up the filter, just suck on the end of the intake line to start a siphon. After that, just close the double-taps when you remove the filter for cleaning; as long as you don't do water changes so large that they expose the intake opening in the tank, the closed double tap will preserve the siphon. You just hook the filter back up, open the intake tap and allow the filter to fill with water, then start her up!


----------



## chapy

*Silly question.*

Do the double taps come with the initial set up of the 2213's? Also you mention a media bag, is that one large bag or a small one for each of the diffrent components of meadia. I guess I realy need to see one other that just a picture in a catalog.
Thanks for the help, chapy:fish1:


----------



## artemis

Yes, the double taps come with the filter. (Or at least they did when I bought mine!) The filter also comes with a basic (and bright green) spray bar and intake tube; you can purchase a separate grey intake tube and spray bar if you don't like the green ones.

You probably don't want a media bag for the biggest ceramic noodles which go in the very bottom of the filter, because they are supposed to help trap the largest debris, and a filter bag might interfere with that. But I'd recommend a separate small filter bag for each additional media component you choose to use in the filter (Ehfisubstrat or biobeads, carbon, peat moss, etc.). It makes taking the separate layers out of the filter for cleaning or replacement much easier - just grab the bag and lift.

If you've got more questions, just ask! I remember how confusing it was trying to evaluate filters (and filter assembly) based solely on pictures in catalogs. They manage to make the whole business seem so much more complicated than it actually is!


----------



## Popodog

I've got an Ecco 2232, and a classic 2213. Guess that makes me #194. Pimpin...


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

Man, I should wait a little while and try to snatch up #200 - but #195 isn't too bad either! I have an Eheim Pro II 2028 on my 110 with EHFIMECH and EHFISUBSTRAT- and it's a thing of divine beauty and grace (plus the fact that it'll last until your grandchildren are grandparents themselves). I LOVE this filter!

Anything else I have to do? I'll wait to hear back before putting my "official number" in my signature.


----------



## Momotaro

I'll personally give you a number, Jen!

#195!

Mike


----------



## chapy

Thanks for the replies,I have been set at ease for the time being I still am nervious about the whole prime thing but a challenge is not without it rewards. 

Welcome to the club 194/195.
Chapy
20 gal hex with painted back ground 
HOB Ehiem Liberty
Custom hood with 30wts 
Ehiem Pimp #34


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

Sweeeet! Thanks! It's great to see so much love for Eheim!


----------



## Raul-7

Looks like the Eheim club is miles ahead of the Rena's - nothing out of the ordinary. :hihi:


----------



## jake

I lost my number somehow, so I'll be 196, lol . Still just the Eheim pro II 2028 and aquadoser.


----------



## Big Bob

Hello
Any chance i can skip a few and be Pimp number 200?
I own a 2213, 2215, 2217(15 years old), 1248, 1060 and a 1262 on the way for my reef upgrade.
Thanx
Bob


----------



## chapy

Welcome to the Eheim Club. SO how do you like the Filters(as if I couldn't tell), :smile: do tell us how the 2215,2213 perform.


----------



## ramsvella

I have got an eheim 2260 cannister in my 500 litre! It maintains my tank crystal clear. Efficient and Reliable!!


----------



## Big Bob

*Big up Eheim*



chapy said:


> Welcome to the Eheim Club. SO how do you like the Filters(as if I couldn't tell), :smile: do tell us how the 2215,2213 perform.



There Amazing iv been using my 2217 non stop for 15 years without even a hint of a problem. As for the 2215 i haven't been using it long but im amazed by the pressure it gener8s and am most impressed by the new O-ring system that's making my life a bit ezer. 
The Eheim Pumps i use are superb my 1060 hasn't been turned off for more than 30secs in the last 10 years with no problems and produces quite a impressive flow even at a 5ft head. The 1246 is gr8 too i use it 2 pump water 2m out of my discus system with is amazing for such a tiny pump i also use one 2 recercirculate a calcium reactor and iv never had 2 remove any calcium build up from it (i have monthly on all the other pumps iv used) even though the water its pumping has over 2000ppm or calcium!
Big Bob


----------



## 04046

*new eheim 2215*

I have taken the plunge and put a 2215 on my 38H. The tank is ten months old and I am just getting it together with plants. I bought it mainly to keep my DIY CO2 levels up, but can see why everyone loves them.

Quick question: I have been running an AC300 HOB with two sponges and some floss and want to know when I can take it down. The two have been running for 6 days together.


----------



## crazie.eddie

Had my Pro 2128 for 2 years now, I think. I had my Ecco 2136 for about 6 months. Planning to get another Ecco 2136.


----------



## fox

I have two, Eheim ProII 2026 and 2028 in two of my tanks at the moment. Just love them. For my larger tank an Eheim ProIII 2080 is my next investment, I have been putting this tank together the last two months and all the pieces are almost all acquired. Down to lights, UV and CO2 ....


----------



## crazie.eddie

The built in heaters in the Pro 2126 and Pro 2128 are great. I have the 2128 myself. I'm sure they would probably come up with ProIII 2180 version with a heater as well. I just wish I had the money to invest in a Professional III. I might have to go to the dark side and invest in a Rena FilStar XP3.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl

R2thaSAR said:


> darn eheim pimps with their overly expensive filters......grumble grumble
> 
> DISCRIMINATION, I SAY!!! all the other horrible HOB-filter-having members must unionize!!!



LOL i am right there with you. HOBbits!


----------



## snowy

New member here, I've been using Eheims since their classic range was introduced.

2' 60l - 2213 w/ skimmer
4'x18"x14" 160l - 2017 (over twenty years old and still going strong!), plus a 2213 w/ skimmer
4'x18"x2' 300l - 1060 pump in trickle filter sump, plus a 2215 that is sitting on top of and connencted to a 2017 canister.
40"x2'x2' 300l - 2229 wet dry, 2217 and a 2213 w/skimmer
planned 6'x3' 1000l tank - tba, probably a combo of a 2250 and a 2260, with a 2217 for CO2. I like lots of current


----------



## bavarian3

Hhahaa, so for my new tank i had a silly idea of taking some advice and saving a few bucks instead of purchasing an eheim filter. 
I ended up with a nice ViaAqua750 with 300+gph for a great tag of only 80$. 
I received the filter, first impressions....eh...looks like tupperware, i said "oh well though as long as it runs nice!" I added media then started stacking the baskets in the cannister "wtf.....these things wont sit right, ok well..whatever"
When i got the filter primed (i might add single disconnect valves are bogus), i was very impressed, great flow, very quiet operation. 
Later that day, i checked out my stand to see how the new tank was functioning and theres a nice little puddle next to the filter.."hmm ok what did i screw up". After toying with the darn thing over and over it never managed to run without leaking. 
So i ended up returning the thing to marine depot for a full refund, in which i immediately put towards an eheim 2217 on ebay for only 120$ shipped. All i was worried about was missing the nice flow rate of the ViaAqua vs the 2217's 270+gph rate.

Couple months past now and the 2217's running beautifully just as i knew it would. Quality is so much better, its quieter, easier to prime and take apart, and no silly baskets. This is the best part though, when feeling the flow of the water under the exact same inline setup as with the ViaAqua, the Eheim was every bit as strong if not MORE i kid you not.
I will never purchase another brand of filter, when you think about it, i spent less than 40$ more (add shipping to cost of the ViaAqua) on the eheim, and this is a peice of equipment that is the life/support of your aquarium, i learned quick there was no reason to skimp here and the extra cost is more than worth it. 
Overpriced? Eh, i think not, a product is only overpriced when someone wont pay that price 

-Charles


----------



## Troy McClure

I am happy and proud to say that I as of this past Saturday, I am officially an Eheim convert!!!

I now have a 2128 and a 2026.

Are we still doing numbers?


----------



## captured!byrobots

*Via Aqua pimp?*

Um, can I start a Via Aqua pimp club?
Via Aqua pimp #1, 
reporting for duty.
I have the VA300, and it kicks so much butt.
Absolutely silent. Great spraybars as well.

LOVE JBOT


----------



## Momotaro

Troy! Nice to see you again! roud: 

Just grab the next number!

Mike


----------



## fshfanatic

Having just ventured back into fish keeping I just picked up EHEIM PRO II EXTRNL CNSTR FLTR 2026 

What number do I get?


----------



## seastar0328

can I be an eheim pimp(stress) too? I own an eheim classic....pretty please? :hihi:


----------



## fshfanatic

fshfanatic said:


> Having just ventured back into fish keeping I just picked up EHEIM PRO II EXTRNL CNSTR FLTR 2026
> 
> What number do I get?


No answer?


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

I recently got an ehiem classic for my SW. Does that count?


----------



## Momotaro

Sure!

Mike


----------



## fshfanatic

Momotaro said:


> Sure!
> 
> Mike


What was the last number so I can claim it? I see the last number as 200. I will take 201


----------



## Zach987

Hey jumping on the wagon a little late but I have dual Pro 2128s running in my 75


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag

I'll take #202.


----------



## fresh_lynny

Ok, so I am a little late to the party but I just got another filter, an Eheim Pro II 2026, and man I love it!!!!!!!!!
I will take 203 if no one has objections...


----------



## fshfanatic

Told ya you would love it! I love mine.


----------



## LS6 Tommy

Sign me up! My 2126 should arrive in 3 days. BTW, how do I know what # I am?

Tommy


----------



## fshfanatic

You are 204


----------



## LS6 Tommy

Thanks. That was easy enough.

Tommy


----------



## Sietch31

My chance !

I own a 2026 for two years now !

As I needed a second filter for my big tank, I just bought a 2nd hand 2028 !

I guess I am #205 :wink: 


BTW that is great, 205 is also the model of my favorite car :icon_mrgr


----------



## Kicker

I just bought a 2213 and a 2026, i'll be #206. Haha awesome.:thumbsup:


----------



## EliteFishy

Can I be #207? I have ahd a 2213 for a year now.


----------



## @[email protected]

#208 !!
Eheim 2026 for 1 month. Absolutely wonderful piece of hardware :thumbsup:


----------



## KyleSFA

Guess I need to get in on this. Have been running a 2213 for about 5 months now. Will never buy anything other than Eheim.


----------



## dha300

sign me up 2026 and love it


----------



## Betowess

I'll take #211 if its open. Better late than never to the party. Just got an Eheim 2128 and I really like it.


----------



## CHBGator

Eheim 2236 just arrived today  whats the next open number?


----------



## Ironfin

I will take #213. I bought the 2028 yesterday but already have a 2213. Will have to wait till next week to set it up.


----------



## crazie.eddie

I thought I posted on here awhile ago, but I can't find myself. If there is an actual list, can you see if I'm on there. Otherwise, add me up please.


----------



## gloriabills

Make me #215 baby!
Eheim Ecco 2235.


----------



## sayn3ver

i am applying for my eheim green card.

i bought a 2213 about 2 weeks ago. Much love for this filter.

edit** I have 216 then


----------



## bergzy

eheim 2236 (love it!!!)

one eheim auto feeder (used to be two but i found out the hard way that they are not suppose to operate underwater! )


----------



## fshfanatic

You guys need to read the thread, find out the last number claimed, and claim the next available number..


----------



## bobbo

Finally picked up a 2232. Dang, its more quiet than I thought it would be. Lovin it....

Guess I'm Pimp #218.


----------



## brasstetra

Any Ehiem III users??


----------



## Telecaster

Would you recommend an eheim canister for an 18gal.? Plan on either an ADA or similar style braceless/rimless tank. Or should I just use a power filter i.e. eheim liberty?


----------



## fshfanatic

Telecaster said:


> Would you recommend an eheim canister for an 18gal.? Plan on either an ADA or similar style braceless/rimless tank. Or should I just use a power filter i.e. eheim liberty?


You could go with a Classic 2213 and just tone down the flow a little.


----------



## ziti

I have a Pro 2 2028 and hope to have another soon. I guess that makes me #219?


----------



## sayn3ver

an 2213 would be fine in an 18g, i have one on my 10g.

I toned the current down by pointing the spraybar against the rear glass.


----------



## Telecaster

UPS delivered my new Eheim 2213 Classic(and my ADA 18gal.:biggrin today! Eheim Pimp #220


----------



## dymndgyrl

Hi, I'm 221. Love my Eheims!


----------



## davej

I guess I am 222,
I love my 2028
It's so quiet I didn't think it was running at first!


----------



## btodd43

223 here, got a 2217 not running carbon.


----------



## art

i have eheim ecco 2235 and surface extractor,224 here


----------



## |GTO|

i wanna be in the group--can i join too?

i have an eheim classic 2213 and an eheim CO2 diffusor--

what number would that make me?

Eheim Pimpin 225


----------



## bereninga

I'm a lagger at registering for this club. So call me #226! Eheim Classic 2213!


----------



## roningai

ok i'm the last lagger of them all. ehiem 2215,2217 #227 i guess i'll redo my sig:icon_redf


----------



## Pen3

meh ill be #228, Eheim Pro2 2216, Eheim Pro3 2080, ECCO 2234, and Eheim Classic 2213


----------



## crazy loaches

#229... Does an aquaball powerhead count? lol. Oh, yeah, I also gots a 2026 on my 45G brackish tank... and lovin' it! I do have an AB though too.


----------



## AnneRiceBowl

What am I, #230? I just got a 2213 yesterday, and I am getting another soon!


----------



## ccLansman

eheim 2026, this massive canister rocks! I have a 60 gallon tank, if i stir up the bottom crap it filters the entire tank within 10 minutes!

what # am i ? 231?


----------



## rumples riot

My goodness 231 Eheim Pimps. I have been gone from the site for nearly two years. I am so glad the club has kept going. Are there any founding members still here?

Keep going Pimps.


----------



## Jubs

#232 here I finally set mine up today that I have had for almost a year now just never had a tank that I needed it on till now... 2213 Classic


----------



## eklikewhoa

I guess I am #233

Eheim 2213 x2
Eheim 2026
Eheim 2228
Eheim 1260


----------



## typically

im signing up too! Eheim Classic 2213 that would make me #234 sweet consecutive numbers!


----------



## Color Me Blue

I guess that would make me Eheim Pimpette #235!! I just set up my 2217 and I'm sure glad I bought it!!!  The only problem I encountered was a leak at the junction area where the output hose connects to the double connector. It was my fault because I had cut the tube too long. When I replaced it with a shorter piece, the leaking stopped. It was driving me CRAZY trying to figure out how to fix that darn leak. LOL 

I have to say, this is the most silent filter I have ever owned!! You never would guess it's on if it weren't for the current/water movement in my tank! I LOVE IT!!!! roud: 

Give those Germans a pat on the back!! :biggrin:


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb

Since I have 3 Eheims does that make me numbers 235, 236, and 237. :hihi:
I love my 2215, 2217, and 2026 filters.


----------



## EdTheEdge

I'll chime in at #238.

Currently running:
2217 X 1
2232 X 3
2008 Internal X 2 (Turtle Tanks)


----------



## BkD

heh..ill sign up..got an eheim 2026. what number does that make me? 239?


----------



## DiabloCanine

I am waiting for 1775 to become available, might be a while......DC


----------



## boasist

I'm in for 240

Eheim 2080


----------



## zergling

my eheim's coming in today....so I'm 241?


----------



## Formiga

Brand new pre-classic-era 2217!


----------



## tpl*co

Just setting up a Eheim 2026 


Tina


----------



## delevan

243??? i think yeah....ive got a 2028, 2217,2026,all heaters in my tanks are ebo's :thumbsup:


----------



## Rayden

I Have one 2217 and one 2215


----------



## Fish'InMN

Eheim Classic 2213 just arrived. That makes me #245.

Cheers,
Marty


----------



## Overfloater

2213 just installed on a 20G long. Flow is great and it's nearly silent. I'm not crazy about the spraybar exit from the tank however. 

#246.


----------



## cleekdafish

2117 247! and counting:hihi:


----------



## PDX-PLT

'just got this shipment in; I guess this makes me #248. :icon_cool


----------



## delevan

man looks good real good...........!


----------



## ers082881

hey Eheimers, can I join too?  2 Eheim 2026s running in my plant tank.


----------



## mott

I just got a 2026 whats me number?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

ers - looks like #249

mott - looks like #250

Man, go Eheim! Such a great product. My boyfriend just set up a tank with a 2026, I guess that makes him Eheim Pimp #251. :hihi:


----------



## retoid

w00t! I just picked up an Eheim Ecco 2236! Sign me up.

Anyone know of a good thread for setting one of these up, priming it, usage, care, etc.. general god info on it. This is the first external filter I have owned.
Thanks


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

#252 for you retoid


----------



## oni_XL

Hey, I have been wondering how to join. My 7.2g is running on Eheim Ecco 2232, sign me up!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

Just go ahead and grab the next number! That makes you #253 oni_XL!


----------



## retoid

sweet, thanks.


----------



## tropicalfish

Ahh if only I could afford a 2028 for my 75 gallon.


----------



## fishscale

SHOT 254!

I am the new proud owner of an ECCO 2236. I got it on eBay for 55 bucks, anyone know if that was a good deal?


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

*Sign me up *

I'm a new member! Got an Eheim Ecco 2232 for 30 smackers on eBay. It joins my HOT Magnum and Aquaclear 300 on my 55. I love the little thing, it's fabulous and silent.

And fishscale, 55 bucks is a great deal on a 2236. I've been stalking eBay for one, and am kicking myself for missing that auction you won  Brand new on Petsmart right now they are $85 (with the savejuly code and free ship til the 31st).


----------



## retoid

fishscale said:


> SHOT 254!
> 
> I am the new proud owner of an ECCO 2236. I got it on eBay for 55 bucks, anyone know if that was a good deal?


Uhh, hell yeah that was a good deal for a new 2236.
I just bought a brand new 2236 off of craigslist for $75.


----------



## ohiofishguy

Hey, I just installed an Eheim 2213 on my newly set up 55gal... Number please!!


----------



## oni_XL

Thanks Jen!
Hard to find this thread for new eheim owners...sticky worthy


----------



## fshfanatic

ohiofishguy said:


> Hey, I just installed an Eheim 2213 on my newly set up 55gal... Number please!!


thats pretty small for a 55.. Is it second filter?


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes

bump...any more Eheim pimps out there?


----------



## HiroPro

Running an Ehiem 2026 on my 55G. Sign me up for a number please! Beats the crap out of my old Magnum 350.


----------



## tomwright

HAH! Second post and I am already going for a bad reputation. I think that is a record for me, which is saying something.

Running an Eheim 2226 on a 90 gallon tank.

I have been running Eheims for over 20 years, maybe 25. 

I even still have the cannister for my first Eheim. No motor though, so I do not know the number. 10** something. It was a separate motor that was attached to the lid by 4 screws, with a small hose from the pump to the lid, outlet from the top of the pumps impeller houseing, with intake into a gray elbow threaded into the bottom side of the cannister. The lid is held in place by an o-ring and metal clips. It is about 10.5 inches high by 6 inches diameter. 

I keep it with the idea of maybe using it in-line for something, either with a working filter or a separate pump I can hook up to it.

So, what's my pimp number and do I get to put spinning hubs on my tank?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek

For all you new Eheim guys out there, just go ahead and grab the next number in line. 

ohiofishguy = 256
hiropro = 257 
tomwright = 258

Gotta love those Eheims! Tom, that's so cool that you've had them going for so long!


----------



## Mori

So, uh, did anyone ever get a discount out of this?


----------



## tomwright

JenThePlantGeek said:


> For all you new Eheim guys out there, just go ahead and grab the next number in line.
> 
> ohiofishguy = 256
> hiropro = 257
> tomwright = 258
> 
> Gotta love those Eheims! Tom, that's so cool that you've had them going for so long!



Yeah, I am an old dude. Try hauling a bucket of water over the rim of a 90gal while balancing your walker.


----------



## mcd19

I have an Eheim 2224 on my 29 gallon and it works great. Totally silent and easy to maintain. I guess I am #259. Happy to be in the club!


----------



## HiroPro

Yea!! #257. Now I can finally have a cool sig like everyone else. 

:icon_cool :icon_cool :icon_cool


----------



## ebilpanda

guess im #260

brand new eheim 2080. the thing is HUGE.


----------



## Cocobid

Guess I would be *Eheim #261* 

I have 2 2028's Love them like my Luggage......

Just quiet working cleaning machines.

Love ummmm so do my Goldie's

Karen/Cocobid


----------



## Color Me Blue

I love my Eheim! I just had an incident with it and Eheim came thru for me.


----------



## foamerdave

ok guess I should get a # 2217 2215 2229 wet/dry I think thats it but might have more laying around


----------



## JennysPlanties

I just hooked up my Eheim Ecco the other day and I LOVE IT!! I guess this would make me Eheim pimp #262??


----------



## g8wayg8r

I was really happy with the 2213 I had on my 29 so I decided to upgrade soma and bought two 2026's for my new 75. Maintenance is sooo much easier.

I must make a confession, however. I bought a HOT Magnum 250 to do some periodic water polishing and medication removal if the need ever arises. Slick little unit that's a hang-on.


----------



## dekstr

I'm Eheim Pimp Master #264?


----------



## dekstr

Btw, I have the Eheim Classic 2215, second hand. Haven't actually set it up yet--just airing out in my room right now.


----------



## rcalzadilla

2 Eheims 2217, 1 Eheim surface skimmer


----------



## krylon

Just picked up an Eheim 2217 to sit next to my Filstar. 

rcalzadilla I guess is #265.

I am #266!


----------



## fshfanatic

Cant remember what number I am. Is there an actual list?


----------



## cleekdafish

im 267 i have 2:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## moogoo

No idea what number i am.. i think 268?! I'll put that in my sig. I have a enheim classic 2213!


----------



## outcast

*blends in with the enemies*

*covertly slashes outtake lines*


----------



## bugnet

since I love eheim, I have and ECCO 2231 and a Liberty 150


----------



## deeda

Would I be #270? Eheim 2028, 2229, 2217, 2260, 1260 Pump and Eheim feeder.


----------



## imeridian

Provided deeda is #270, I'll claim #271.

Eheim 2028, 2217, 2234.


----------



## JSCOOK

I'll claim #272

At the moment 2213 and the Sludge Extractor

Soon to be added is the 2217 ...


----------



## fshfanatic

I will be 273 since I cant remember which I am and I cant find it in the thread.


----------



## Guest

*2215*

2215 checking in!


----------



## imeridian

You need to assign yourself a number when you 'join.' We'll lose track again if new 'members' continue to not increment the numbering.

For record keeping purposes rick4him is *274*.


----------



## lescarpentier

This is the number that I have been waiting for,#275

Eheim..2x 2217, 2215, 2213, 2126.


----------



## SearunSimpson

Eheim Pro 2326 Thermofilter, all ehiem tubing and rellevant accessories and Ehiem Skimmer.
All given to me!
So, what number would that make me?


----------



## fish-aholic

Eheim Classics: 3- 2213 and 1- 2215.
So what's my number?


----------



## imeridian

You guys know how to add, right?  

Hehe, take the number in the post before yours and add one, then you have your number. 

SearunSimpson is *276*.

fish-aholic is *277*.

Whomever is next will be 278.


----------



## cojo0667

I have an eheim canister filter. im 278!


----------



## aug4you

*Eheim*

3 2026's and yards of green tubing
Pimp number 279


----------



## uvafred13

eheim 2028 with pro install kits, auto feeder! 
EHEIM PIMP 280!


----------



## EcoGeek

My Hydor canister filter died yesterday, and so I finally had an excuse to spend the money to replace it. So I officially became a fan of Eheim design and function. The Hydor lasted 11 or 12 years, lets hope the Eheim 2236 lasts at least that long. 

I guess that makes me number 281!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

My first 3 canisters and more to come (2 EHEIM 2232 Ecco External Canister Filter and 1 EHEIM 2232 Ecco External Canister Filter)

Makes me number 282!


----------



## waterfaller1

I would not mind joining, though I would rather be considered an Eheim Madame, than a Pimp 
My initial experience is however not a good one. It's not Eheim's fault though. I purchased an Eheim 2234 Ecco for my soon to be set up 20L. I opened the box for the first time yesterday, and was disappointed as there were parts missing. Then I turned and lifted the impeller head off the canister, and heard something small jiggling around inside. I figured that is a real bad sign and picked up the phone to call and resolve the problem with the vendor. While on the phone my husband walked over and showed me the small piece of broken plastic that popped out through one of the fittings on top. The good thing is the vendor was cool about it, and is overnighting me a new one. I have a feeling this might have been a returned item, considering the length of tubing, the manual, and the carbon pad were missing. Hopefully all this will soon be a memory and I will be enjoying my new canister. This is my first canister filter, and I have been keeping fish for over 40 years.


----------



## lescarpentier

waterfaller1 said:


> I would not mind joining, though I would rather be considered an Eheim Madame, than a Pimp


What is wrong with the "Pimpette" moniker? :icon_wink


----------



## jelisoner

2x2217's so that makes me 283


----------



## waterfaller1

lescarpentier said:


> What is wrong with the "Pimpette" moniker? :icon_wink


Hehe..I don't know. Somehow anything "ette" just does not fit me. Doesn't "ette" suggest there is an original, and a secondary? I may be outnumbered here, but I will not stand down. Maybe I should just start my own club registration~ *Women Of The Planted Tank Forums*{and the men who love them}:icon_mrgr


----------



## imeridian

I think "Madame" is most appropriate as an alternative to "Pimp." You have my full support to use that particular terminology instead.


----------



## atrius

1 x 2213
1 x Surface skimmer
1 x Automatic feeder

Ehfipimp # 284


----------



## digthemlows

eheim 2217 on my 125 gallon..............love this filter!!!

Pimp 285?? right?:thumbsup:


----------



## TLH

I suppose I ought to be #286 then. Just got my 2128, won't start using it for a while though. Had a 2008 internal for ages though.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR

im gonna start the aquaclear gang


----------



## Gad

Eheim Pimp Club member 287. 2217 Classic. Huah! Aqua who?


----------



## lescarpentier

Gad said:


> Eheim Pimp Club member 287. 2217 Classic. Huah!


Welcome to the green side of the fence.(It is greener on this side)

Now put it in your signature.


----------



## Gad

lescarpentier said:


> Welcome to the green side of the fence.(It is greener on this side)
> 
> Now put it in your signature.


Done bro. Thanks


----------



## mtp10

Eheim Two,2215 and one 2217 I think that they are by far the best no problems for 3 years so far and don't expect any:thumbsup: :fish:


----------



## lescarpentier

mtp10 said:


> Eheim Two,2215 and one 2217 I think that they are by far the best no problems for 3 years so far and don't expect any:thumbsup:


Good choice.:thumbsup:

You are #288,now put it in your signature.


----------



## AtlantaMFR

Eheim 2217 and 2213, soooo quiet!


----------



## russ452

Have EHEIM 2026 & Powerhead 1212 Does that make me #290? Then I'll put it in my signature. Thanks


----------



## russ452

I took #290 since it looked like "AtlantaMFR" was #289. I added it to my signature.


----------



## 29GallonRookie

Alright, I just recieved my Classic 2215 week before last. It is on my 29 gallon. It is abosuetly the quietest filter that I have ever had my hands on. I decided on this filter based on reading through this website. I guess it looks like I am #291?


----------



## lescarpentier

29GallonRookie said:


> Alright, I just recieved my Classic 2215 week before last.


What an awesome first post,and a great choice.Welcome to the forum.

OK,now add your number to your signature.


----------



## 29GallonRookie

Done deal!


----------



## Akira

2217 in 45 gallon planted..
292?


----------



## fshfanatic

Up, just add it too your sig.


----------



## Lnb

#293

2217 Classic - 55g


----------



## fshfanatic

Put it in your sig! Welcome!


----------



## VertiGoat

Who knew that all the girls in highschool were right.. I really do just need to buy the right accessories and I'll fit right in.
3 2213s
does that make me pimp #294?


----------



## fshfanatic

It sure does!


----------



## VertiGoat

looking at my new sig. don't mind me.


----------



## GrueBlock

OOooo! OOooo!!

Eheim 2229 Wet/Dry for my 90 gallon corner! Woot!



Did some research, read everywhere that if you had teh monies, it was the best so... I got it!

I don't skimp on my filtration!

296?? =D


----------



## ZID ZULANDER

R2thaSAR said:


> darn eheim pimps with their overly expensive filters......grumble grumble
> 
> DISCRIMINATION, I SAY!!! all the other horrible HOB-filter-having members must unionize!!!


Go buy an Eheim liberty HOB than.


----------



## @[email protected]

i have 3 eheim eccos. i love those things. i have 1 in my closet just to have. 
guess im #297


----------



## Gad

@[email protected] said:


> i have 3 eheim eccos. i love those things. i have 1 in my closet just to have.
> guess im #296


Very smart choice. Welcome to the club bro.


----------



## @[email protected]

i always like the filters. i just recently saw the link to this thread, figured why not share the knowledge of this brand.


----------



## starsunmoon

I just got my eheim pro II today !! its barley used , and VERY clean, Now I just need to know what all parts I am missing, I think I need the bushlings, the hoses, and the intake and out tube, I do have the strainer, I will be hooking this bad boy up on my 90 gallon, once I get it set up !! it will be my 11 tank up and running, I am a addict .... so I will join the pimp club now, and hope to find a eheim friend to help me out for good prices on some hoses and stuff  I would LLOOVVEEEE to get this bad boy up and running for good, OO also I only have the white polish pad x2, and a black one, what else should I add for planted tank ????


----------



## Gad

starsunmoon said:


> I just got my eheim pro II today !! its barley used , and VERY clean, Now I just need to know what all parts I am missing, I think I need the bushlings, the hoses, and the intake and out tube, I do have the strainer, I will be hooking this bad boy up on my 90 gallon, once I get it set up !! it will be my 11 tank up and running, I am a addict .... so I will join the pimp club now, and hope to find a eheim friend to help me out for good prices on some hoses and stuff  I would LLOOVVEEEE to get this bad boy up and running for good, OO also I only have the white polish pad x2, and a black one, what else should I add for planted tank ????


Cool. Welcome to the club.


----------



## starsunmoon

thanxs I think that makes me 297....


----------



## CL

Cooleo. I just bought my 2213. I am number 298


----------



## deleted_user_16

somebody go b4 me!!! i wanna be 300!!!


----------



## bsmith

fishman9809 said:


> somebody go b4 me!!! i wanna be 300!!!


Ill be #299 you can be #300.


----------



## deleted_user_16

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks man!!! i'll get rid of my sig pic and become the 300!!!!


----------



## bsmith

fishman9809 said:


> yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks man!!! i'll get rid of my sig pic and become the 300!!!!


I think you need a reference to SPARTA!!!!! in your sig now.


----------



## deleted_user_16

how it look now?


----------



## bsmith

fishman9809 said:


> how it look now?


Excellent. :thumbsup:


----------



## lescarpentier

fishman9809 said:


> how it look now?





> _*Ehfipimp #300 foo!!!!! Eheim Classic 2213....Madness you say?? this....IS.....SPARTA!!!!!!
> Fluval Pimp #6 !!!!!! Fluval 204*_


Now all you need is a Rena to go full circle.

Come on...Be the first kid on the block..:hihi:


----------



## CL

Cant wait to get mine. Is there any way to get a different color tubing?
edit, just noticed the post before this one is #666. How appropriate, he's tempting you to buy another filter.... lol


----------



## deleted_user_16

i will not submit to peer pressure!!!


----------



## Natty

fishman9809 said:


> i will not submit to peer pressure!!!


Don't worry folks, he always submits, even when no one is trying to pressure him. :hihi:


----------



## deleted_user_16

wahhhh...........? im confused, that makes no sense..........


----------



## lescarpentier

Come on Natty,
301?
Make my day....:wink:


----------



## Natty

lescarpentier said:


> Come on Natty,
> 301?
> Make my day....:wink:


I wanted 300. I thought EHFI were for ppl with eheim and filstar? Fish doesn't have a filstar! I'll take his number then k?

He can stick with his fluval :hihi:


----------



## CL

Natty said:


> I wanted 300. I thought EHFI were for ppl with eheim and filstar? Fish doesn't have a filstar! I'll take his number then k?
> 
> He can stick with his fluval :hihi:


Yeah, is EHFI for eheim filstar? should I just be Eheim pimp?


----------



## lescarpentier

Natty said:


> I wanted 300. I thought EHFI were for ppl with eheim and filstar? Fish doesn't have a filstar! I'll take his number then k?


Nice try Natty,but no cigar.301 is respectable too!



Natty said:


> He can stick with his fluval :hihi:


Not much danger of that anymore.:hihi: He has bitten the fruit.



clwatkins10 said:


> Yeah, is EHFI for eheim filstar? should I just be Eheim pimp?


Call yourself what you want,but the Ehfi has nothing to do with Filstar.
Ehfi,as in Ehfimech,Ehfisubstrat,Ehfisynth,or *Ehfipimp..*


----------



## Complexity

Okay, I'll play. Does this make me 301 or 302?


----------



## Complexity

I'm going to go with 301 since I don't see that Natty has taken it yet.


----------



## CL

Quote:
Ehfipimp #300 foo!!!!! Eheim Classic 2213....Madness you say?? this....IS.....SPARTA!!!!!!
Fluval Pimp #6 !!!!!! Fluval 204
Ya know whats awkward? I saw that movie with my dad.... lol


----------



## Zissou

Make me 302!

I picked up a 2215 today for $75. I know that doesn't seem like a bargain, but considering nobody in alaska carries the classics and that shipping is atrocious (fosters wanted $177 shipped!) I was quite happy to see one in craigslist in decent condition. :thumbsup:


----------



## NyteBlade

Zissou said:


> Make me 302!
> 
> I picked up a 2215 today for $75. I know that doesn't seem like a bargain, but considering nobody in alaska carries the classics and that shipping is atrocious (fosters wanted $177 shipped!) I was quite happy to see one in craigslist in decent condition. :thumbsup:


Seems like a deal to me!  

I've had a 2213 for quite some time and just invested in an Eheim 2215 too. I think I'll go with #303. At this point I wouldn't use any other filters besides Eheim! :thumbsup:


----------



## mattd390

I have a Ehiem 2213. Can I be a pimp??


----------



## CL

yep. I guess you are #303 because nyte never put it in his sig


----------



## mattd390

Sweet thanx!


----------



## cwilfinger

I just got my 2215 today. Does that make me 304?


----------



## lescarpentier

cwilfinger said:


> I just got my 2215 today. Does that make me 304?


Sure does,but you must put it into your signature to claim it.:icon_wink
Welcome aboard!


----------



## ccLansman

put me on the list, had my eheim for year or so but just noticed this thread 

guess im 305?


----------



## Plastic Plant Botanist

So that would make me 306.....
Got a 2217, and another in the works.
Off to add location and do sig mod.


----------



## mattd390

Hey all you pimps, can anyone send me a link that lists the eheim hose sizes for the 2213? I tried doing a search to no avail. Thanx!!


----------



## Gatekeeper

2213 will fit 1/2" tubing.


----------



## mattd390

gmccreedy said:


> 2213 will fit 1/2" tubing.


Hmmmm... a fluval pimp giving me advice on my Eheim.... jk thanx man!


----------



## lescarpentier

mattd390 said:


> Hmmmm... a fluval pimp giving me advice on my Eheim.... jk thanx man!


Yes,this does make it suspect...Hmm



gmccreedy said:


> 2213 will fit 1/2" tubing.


It might be better said that the 1/2 inch tubing will fit the 2213.:icon_wink


----------



## chase127

just got my 2215! i'm #307, yippiee


----------



## rich815

I guess I can claim #308? Got a 2026 and 2028 running on my 72 gal....


----------



## rich815

Hmmm....I added a signature. It's there in my User CP signature page where I set it up. Wonder why it's not showing?


----------



## rich815

Oh, there it is.


----------



## CL

I see it


----------



## Squawkbert

In (309 ?) w/ my 2215


----------



## catfishbi

just got Eheim 2080 for my 40g tank, man its big...!!!!


----------



## t0p_sh0tta

I guess I'll sign up too.

2217, 2215 and something else soon.


----------



## fish_fasinated

pimp me, just have a eheim jager heater for now till i can find a nice cannister to replace my current one.

so what number does that make me?


----------



## Left C

fish_fasinated said:


> pimp me, just have a eheim jager heater for now till i can find a nice cannister to replace my current one.
> 
> so what number does that make me?


Would it be #½?


----------



## Aquarist_Fist

Pimp me in. Eheim 2213.


----------



## Stevie D

Hit me up too, Eheim 2215!

Stevie D


----------



## Lorenmws

Just got my 2213, What's my pimp #

Loren


----------



## die2win

Okay I'll add my Eheim 2215. I'd like the auto feeder later. :icon_mrgr


----------



## lescarpentier

Lorenmws said:


> Just got my 2213, What's my pimp #
> 
> Loren


WOW! This has become an awful mess!

If everybody who posted here wants a number,why are they not putting them in their signatures?

If I were to guess I would say you are number 315.

Now set a good example and put this number in your signature.:icon_wink


----------



## lescarpentier

die2win said:


> Okay I'll add my Eheim 2215. I'd like the auto feeder later. :icon_mrgr


OK,now figure out your number and put it in your signature.:red_mouth


----------



## die2win

Done, not messy at all, just under educated on the proper procedures of fame and fortune. :biggrin:


----------



## Lorenmws

> lescarpentierQuote:
> Originally Posted by *Lorenmws*
> _Just got my 2213, What's my pimp #_
> 
> _Loren_
> 
> WOW! This has become an awful mess!
> 
> If everybody who posted here wants a number,why are they not putting them in their signatures?
> 
> If I were to guess I would say you are number 315.
> 
> Now set a good example and put this number in your signature.:icon_wink


Die2win I think your #316


> just under educated on the proper procedures of fame and fortune.


:icon_roll


----------



## die2win

Okay


----------



## notropis

which means I'm 317, yay!

Time to change my sig---DONE!


----------



## speakerguy

318 For Me! 2217


----------



## epicfish

I'm waiting for #666.


----------



## smg980

Eheim 2028, 2026, (2) 1250, 2213

Having issues with 2213...no flow...pump is brand new


----------



## lescarpentier

smg980 said:


> Eheim 2028, 2026, (2) 1250, 2213
> 
> Having issues with 2213...no flow...pump is brand new


If you are still having trouble with that thing you should return it.


----------



## Captain Hooked

*newbie here-*

Dig that green tint!

I can wax all poetic about the old 2213. It was the first "serious' filter I bought wayy back when I was a kid. Oh, i've _tried_ others, but I keep coming back to the original. Right now, I run 12 (count 'em!) 2213's. It has got to be the record. I own no other filter these days. When I need more flow- I add more 2213's. period. I think they are a work of art- worthy of full view out in the open. On larger tanks- I run multiples which become specialists in a given media/bio type. On small tanks- i adjust the valve accordingly. There is no better filter, in my distorted opinion. 

I am 319


----------



## die2win

smg980 said:


> Eheim 2028, 2026, (2) 1250, 2213
> 
> Having issues with 2213...no flow...pump is brand new



Try plugging it in?:biggrin: Send it back.


----------



## melissa3

So does that make me 320?

I just have 2217 for now, but will definitely have more in the future. Best thing I've ever bought for my tank...roud:


----------



## CL

I just got a 2217!


----------



## chase127

eheim pimp x2!!


----------



## eric_c

#322! Just set up a 2236.


----------



## lescarpentier

eric_c said:


> #322! Just set up a 2236.


Nope.
#321


----------



## RAGEo2

Count me in @ #322 - 2217


----------



## lnblues

*One running 2 in the box*

2213 up and running
2/2217 for my new 125Gal


----------



## zzyzx85

just got my (running) Eheim 2215. Not hooked up to any tank at the moment but I have tested it and it runs.

Had a non-running 2213 for a while.

Ehfipimp #324


----------



## smoq

new eheim classic 2213
Count me in #325


----------



## Fishy_Fun

eheim classic 2213 
Woot now im #326


----------



## crimper

*am i in?*

just got my new Eheim 2217. I noticed a big difference, water is crystal clear since i hooked it. From now on I'll be an eheim pimp. :thumbsup:

i'll take #327 if I may.


----------



## Oscar17

Hey does a small internal Eheim 2008 count...?
Can I be an Eheim pimp?


----------



## Natty

Oscar17 said:


> Hey does a small internal Eheim 2008 count...?
> Can I be an Eheim pimp?


If you have an eheim product, you can join.

It's not a strict club that requires any special registration or means of getting in.


----------



## Oscar17

Cool.. I'll be #328 then... off to add it to my signature.


----------



## S&KGray

Setup a 2217 on Tuesday! Replaced a noisy XP2 on our 55g.

#329


----------



## dylanserbin

eheim 2224!!!!! that must make me #330


----------



## fishboy87

sorry, quick question. I'm going to soon get an eheim and forgive me if somebody already had asked this, but can I 'be a member' if I'm about to get one (2215)?


----------



## imeridian

Once you have one just come back and take the next registration number.


----------



## die2win

*lescarpentier* ha ha ha like your new thumb nail picture:fish:


----------



## Rubiconrider

*Picked up a 2028 on CL*

That makes me #331!!!
Now I just need to download a manual, buy some parts, and hook it all up!
Should be fun!


----------



## Complexity

I thought I'd never see the words "install" and "fun" in the same sentence in regards to an Eheim filter. :icon_lol:


----------



## Natty

Complexity said:


> I thought I'd never see the words "install" and "fun" in the same sentence in regards to an Eheim filter. :icon_lol:


He's just twisted in the head :tongue:
Don't worry, 15 minutes in and he'll change his mind.


----------



## Complexity

Natty said:


> He's just twisted in the head :tongue:
> Don't worry, 15 minutes in and he'll change his mind.


Ah, the joys of innocence. :biggrin:


----------



## lescarpentier

die2win said:


> *lescarpentier* ha ha ha like your new thumb nail picture:fish:


Don't we all dress this way here in Tacoma?:hihi:


----------



## dylanserbin

Rubiconrider said:


> That makes me #331!!!
> Now I just need to download a manual, buy some parts, and hook it all up!
> Should be fun!



Hey here's a link for the classic manual if you were looking for one.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/77519-eheim-2234-2213-a-3.html

Post#45.


----------



## airborne_r6

My 2217 just came in today so that makes me #332.

Now if I just had everything else for the tank I could hook it up.


----------



## deondrec

just got my new 2213 so ill be #333


----------



## Christine T

Just got my 2217 in the mail, will be setting it up this weekend, sounds like it should be...uh...interesting 

#334


----------



## Left C

Hi Christine

How does your Eheim Wide Jet Return look?

Left C


----------



## Christine T

I'll let you know once I have it all hooked up lol. I'm saving that project for this weekend. I want to get to it tomorrow, but it may need to wait until Sunday because I'm tearing a tank down I have at work tomorrow and taking it home to clean.


----------



## plant_killer

I guess it's not too soon for me to sign up
My pro II 2026 will be here on Wednesday 
so that will make me #335


----------



## Christine T

> Hi Christine
> 
> How does your Eheim Wide Jet Return look?
> 
> Left C


doing pretty good, this filter is a beast lol. 
Does it matter which flow control I turn down, there are two controls on the intake and output? At full blast my steams are blowing-I have the return pointing out towards the front of the tank, but it looks as though the current is going around the tank, b/c the steams are being blown back towards the return lol.


----------



## lescarpentier

Christine T said:


> Does it matter which flow control I turn down, there are two controls on the intake and output?


You must *NEVER *turn down the intake,only the output.


----------



## Christine T

good to know, thanks.

Can I ask why? Just curious.


----------



## lescarpentier

Christine T said:


> good to know, thanks.
> 
> Can I ask why? Just curious.


If you turn down the intake you will invariably starve the motor of water,resulting in cavitation and quite possibly pump damage.


----------



## Christine T

yeah that wouldn't be good at all, glad I asked, Thanks


----------



## lescarpentier

Christine T said:


> yeah that wouldn't be good at all, glad I asked, Thanks


Your welcome..:icon_wink


----------



## Winstonsmith

I'll take #336.

Installed my 2215, and it's made an incredible difference. Since the filter is not in an enclosure it's being quiet is a huge plus. SAF you know


----------



## lescarpentier

Winstonsmith said:


> I'll take #336.
> 
> Installed my 2215, and it's made an incredible difference. Since the filter is not in an enclosure it's being quiet is a huge plus. SAF you know


Welcome to the OEPC!:thumbsup:

Put your number in your signature to help everybody keep track..


----------



## deleted_user_16

hey les, i have a question, whats that way to mod the 2213 to have single media baskets?


----------



## lescarpentier

fishman9809 said:


> hey les, i have a question, whats that way to mod the 2213 to have single media baskets?


Do you mean converting the 2213 to be like the real Classics?If you do.....

Lattice screens,part # 7273050 are what you need,two of them.If you cannot locate those you can use 2215 screens,part # 7274050 and cut the outer rim off.

Good move fishman.:thumbsup:


----------



## deleted_user_16

how many do i need? i found them:

http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/EHP72210.html?id=LsgArYJS

but out of stock :/ lol


----------



## lescarpentier

fishman9809 said:


> how many do i need? i found them:
> 
> http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/EHP72210.html?id=LsgArYJS
> 
> but out of stock :/ lol





lescarpentier said:


> Lattice screens,part # 7273050 are what *you need,two of them.*If you cannot locate those you can use 2215 screens,part # 7274050 and cut the outer rim off.


Google that part #,and don't forget the 2215 modified lattice screen as an option.


----------



## agutt

Hey! Can I take #337? I have a 2213 on my 20 gallon and soon to add one to each of my 2 ten gallons as soon as I have the funds!


----------



## lescarpentier

agutt said:


> Hey! Can I take #337? I have a 2213 on my 20 gallon and soon to add one to each of my 2 ten gallons as soon as I have the funds!


Keep it organized and add this # to your signature.


----------



## Complexity

#337 is yours, agutt!


----------



## Left C

Here is another satisfied Eheim owner.

From: http://www.plantgeek.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=78236#78236


White_Ranger said:


> I bought a Eheim 2215 brand new the other day for $120 and trust me you'll see the quality over other filters, the flow might not be kicking but i think they're mainly made for planted tanks, i had a Fluval 405 and the build quality was just bad, it leaked, the tubing couldn't be secured properly and cockroach would breed under the motor housing.
> 
> Take quality over quantity.


:hihi:


----------



## burrowsj

Just bought 2- 2028 Eheim Canister filters for my 125G. Work great and very easy to clean.


----------



## cathy1627

Just installed my Classic 2213 for my 20G shrimp tank. Love it!


----------



## Left C

fishman9809 said:


> how many do i need? i found them:
> 
> http://www.petblvd.com/cgi-bin/pb/EHP72210.html?id=LsgArYJS
> 
> but out of stock :/ lol


Big Al's carries the 7273050 lattices for 2213 Classic Filters. You need two of them.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...13_filter?&query=lattice&queryType=0&offset=#


----------



## fishboy87

Ehfipimp # 340!

2215 for my 29 gallon


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Hey just wondering, what happens if your baby brother "accidentally" knocks down a (running) Eheim 2213?


----------



## EdTheEdge

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Hey just wondering, what happens if your baby brother "accidentally" knocks down a (running) Eheim 2213?


Pick it up. It'll keep going and going and going......


----------



## fishboy87

and going and going and going

too easy. . .


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Yay I'm #341

One more quick question, how do the quick disconnect valves work? I thought there's something that you slide in to prevent the water from coming out...

EDIT: Are we supposed to turn/rotate the circled things?








Cause mine aren't turning:confused1:

EDIT 2: Nvm, they just needed some force to turn at first:hihi:

EDIT 3: A better question is, on the 2213, how do you remove the top of the media basket to reach/clean the filter media?

EDIT 4: LOL I just figured out how to:flick:


----------



## Harca

Wow made it in at #342.roud:


----------



## Craigthor

Heck I may as well be number #343 now....


----------



## amp

Added a 2213 to my 55 yesterday so I'll claim #344


----------



## Lnb

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Yay I'm #341
> 
> One more quick question, how do the quick disconnect valves work? I thought there's something that you slide in to prevent the water from coming out...
> 
> EDIT: Are we supposed to turn/rotate the circled things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause mine aren't turning:confused1:
> 
> EDIT 2: Nvm, they just needed some force to turn at first:hihi:
> 
> EDIT 3: A better question is, on the 2213, how do you remove the top of the media basket to reach/clean the filter media?
> 
> EDIT 4: LOL I just figured out how to:flick:


IMO you should modify the 2213. The lattice for the 2213's are now available at Big Als. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/66063-eheim-2213-removing-media-basket-increase.html


----------



## Left C

Lnb said:


> IMO you should modify the 2213. The lattice for the 2213's are now available at Big Als. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/66063-eheim-2213-removing-media-basket-increase.html


Check POST #766. It is 9 posts up. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/e...eim-pimp-club-registration-52.html#post748865


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Sorry for so many questions....

Can I just cut off some of the hard intake tubing with a saw? Because it's too long for my tank.

And could I replace the spraybar with something like this: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10090+14680&pcatid=14680


----------



## fshfanatic

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Sorry for so many questions....
> 
> Can I just cut off some of the hard intake tubing with a saw? Because it's too long for my tank.
> 
> And could I replace the spraybar with something like this: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10090+14680&pcatid=14680


Yes and yes.


----------



## Left C

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Sorry for so many questions.... could I replace the spraybar with something like this: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10090+14680&pcatid=14680


The 494 tubing that comes with your 2213 has a 1/2" (12mm) inside diameter. The smallest U-tube that you linked is made for 5/8" - 3/4" (16mm to 19mm) inside diameter tubing.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Left C said:


> The 494 tubing that comes with your 2213 has a 1/2" (12mm) inside diameter. The smallest U-tube that you linked is made for 5/8" - 3/4" (16mm to 19mm) inside diameter tubing.


Well something like that I meant:icon_roll

EDIT: 1/2" fitting: http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...arts-Saltwater_Aquarium_Supplies~vendor~.html


----------



## fshfanatic

Like I said, you can customize your return anyway you like. You do not need to use the supplied stuff if you do not wish too.


----------



## Natty

fshfanatic said:


> Like I said, you can customize your return anyway you like. You do not need to use the supplied stuff if you do not wish too.


Fsh :icon_eek:

You're back?????

You're back right....I'm not imagining anything right?


----------



## Left C

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Well something like that I meant:icon_roll
> 
> EDIT: 1/2" fitting: http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...arts-Saltwater_Aquarium_Supplies~vendor~.html




Check out its description:
*Description*
U-tube with Directional Return. Will accept 5/8" or 3/4" (inside diameter) vinyl tubing.

I wonder if there is a typo about this product at Marine Depot. ???
"U-Tube with Directional Return 1/2 inch - 3/4 inch"


near the bottom of the page from: http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...altwater_Aquarium_Supplies~vendor~~tab~4.html
Nice Idea by JAMES CROWELL
Experience Level: Expert
Posted on 12/1/2007 from WHITEFIELD, NH UNITED STATES
Comments: I use Eheim canisters and wanted more options to bring the water into the tank..I don't use an air stone so I wanted to make surface current and this did the trick with it's multi positioning. *CON: It wouldn't take the Eheim hose..I had to make an adapter.*
Yes, I would recommend this product to my friends.


----------



## fshfanatic

He did say "something like this". I took that to mean, not that specific product, but something similar.


----------



## Left C

ZooTycoonMaster showed the same product from two different sites. The 1/2" to 3/4" dimensions from Marine Depot may be a typo.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10090+14680&pcatid=14680
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...arts-Saltwater_Aquarium_Supplies~vendor~.html


----------



## lynette408

I want in!! This is my first post to this site... I am running an (old as hell!) Eheim 2213...


----------



## Natty

lynette408 said:


> I want in!! This is my first post to this site... I am running an (old as hell!) Eheim 2213...


Then you'll be #345

You have to go through or clan ritual, which means you have to shave your head and cluck like a chicken.

I'm just playing of course. Congrats, you're in! Thanks for supporting TPT and eheim!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Hey, a quick question, on Natty's video it says to use the bigger tubing for the intake and the smaller tubing for the outtake. My 2213 only came with 1 size tubing, is this normal? Or is it supposed to come with a slightly bigger size as well?


----------



## imeridian

Yes, that's normal. The 2217 is the only one of the standard classic filters that uses different size tubing.


----------



## fshfanatic

imeridian said:


> Yes, that's normal. The 2217 is the only one of the standard classic filters that uses different size tubing.


The 2250 and 2260 also use two different sized tubing.


----------



## imeridian

Thanks, I was unsure about the large canisters.


----------



## fshfanatic

Not a problem..


----------



## niptek

i guess ill be 346. =) 2213. i want a bigger size =( anyone out there want to trade. mines fairly new. looking for 2215 or 2217.

how do i post it on my signature? im a nooob


----------



## Left C

fshfanatic said:


> He did say "something like this". I took that to mean, not that specific product, but something similar.


I really wish that it would fit 1/2" tubing.


----------



## bsmith

I just want to say that I recently bought a 2222 pro from someone on craigslist. After owning a classic (2213) and this 2222 I wonder why they decided to make this filter (2222) more rena like? It's not as easy to prime as the rena (only reason I can think of them having the intake/outflow on top of the filter body), has the same audible output, and im sure there is more bypass (then the 2213) with this design.

What gives?


----------



## lescarpentier

bsmith782 said:


> I just want to say that I recently bought a 2222 pro from someone on craigslist. After owning a classic (2213) and this 2222 I wonder why they decided to make this filter (2222) more rena like? It's not as easy to prime as the rena (only reason I can think of them having the intake/outflow on top of the filter body), has the same audible output, and im sure there is more bypass (then the 2213) with this design.
> 
> What gives?


I think that the Pro 2222 came out before the Renas.This line was the forerunner of the Pro II series.This filter shares the same impeller as the 2213.:icon_wink


----------



## bsmith

Eheim takes care of their employees. The head office is closed from Dec 20th till Jan 5th.

Les you can bet im calling back then to get an accurate release date for the 2222 pro. 



lescarpentier said:


> I think that the Pro 2222 came out before the Renas.This line was the forerunner of the Pro II series.This filter shares the same impeller as the 2213.:icon_wink


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Hey guys, you know the grey screws that you screw in to "lock in place" the tubing? Yeah um what would happen if one was upside down and you use the wrong side to lock in the tubing?


----------



## Natty

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Hey guys, you know the grey screws that you screw in to "lock in place" the tubing? Yeah um what would happen if one was upside down and you use the wrong side to lock in the tubing?


A picture would be tight but as long as there's no leakage and nothing is loose when you move it around, than it should be okay. Next time when you clean your eheim, just set it right again.

If it seems to be loose, than its best that you reconnect it in the right place.


----------



## Sarge

I want a pimp number!!! 

Eheim 2217!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

I think you'll be #347


----------



## Complexity

Hey all you Eheim pimps... A new member would like to know if the model of Eheim canister he's selected will work for his setup. Maybe someone more familiar with the various models can help him out:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/79749-questions-about-new-tank-2.html#post758029


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Would CO2 diffusion be close to 100% if I stuck the end of the tubing into the intake and let it go through all the layers of media to diffuse? Because I tried this all day today and no pearling...


----------



## fshfanatic

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Would CO2 diffusion be close to 100% if I stuck the end of the tubing into the intake and let it go through all the layers of media to diffuse? Because I tried this all day today and no pearling...


I am not sold on the fact that a canister makes a very efficient reactor. Sure they seem to "work" but how well they work, I am yet to see.


----------



## amano101

i just ordered a 2217 online. does that make me a pimp?:icon_cool


----------



## bsmith

I use them on both of my co2 injected tanks (in sig) for a couple of years and have been very impressed with the recults.



fshfanatic said:


> I am not sold on the fact that a canister makes a very efficient reactor. Sure they seem to "work" but how well they work, I am yet to see.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

bsmith782 said:


> I use them on both of my co2 injected tanks (in sig) for a couple of years and have been very impressed with the recults.


Really? You stick the tubing directly into the intake? Because for me they always get stuck in the filter and I have to end up shaking it to get it to "diffuse" (which it actually just squirts out some bubbles).


----------



## die2win

I second that, (The canister works well as a reactor) I get a wash of fine bubbles out of the 2215 that is used as the reactor:fish:


----------



## lescarpentier

die2win said:


> I second that, (The canister works well as a reactor) I get a wash of fine bubbles out of the 2215 that is used as the reactor:fish:


It never worked properly for me.

I always got air,CO2,pockets in both the Classics and the ecco that I tried it on,creating noise.


----------



## bsmith

You guys must be usong too many BPS. I will say though I have had this problem with my 2222 when I use the same BPS as I did with my XP1. So obviously the XP1 worked better as a diffusor. My 2213 works great too on my Mini-M.



ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Really? You stick the tubing directly into the intake? Because for me they always get stuck in the filter and I have to end up shaking it to get it to "diffuse" (which it actually just squirts out some bubbles).





lescarpentier said:


> It never worked properly for me.
> 
> I always got air,CO2,pockets in both the Classics and the ecco that I tried it on,creating noise.


----------



## dSerk

*Efhipimp number request*

Howdy. Pimpin' a 2217 and 2231 here.

Q: 2231 is a little noisy, gets noisier when I turned down the flow with the valves. I added some loose activated carbon... could it be a flow issue?


----------



## mott

dSerk said:


> Howdy. Pimpin' a 2217 and 2231 here.
> 
> Q: 2231 is a little noisy, gets noisier when I turned down the flow with the valves. I added some loose activated carbon... could it be a flow issue?


I wouldn't put loose carbon in a ecco, there is a small hole at the top basket where carbon chips could get through.


----------



## dSerk

mott said:


> I wouldn't put loose carbon in a ecco, there is a small hole at the top basket where carbon chips could get through.


I rinsed the carbon and it's between pads, fine pad at the top.


----------



## DarioDario

Is there an overall preference for the a specific type of eheim substrat to put into my new 2217?


----------



## Craigthor

DarioDario said:


> Is there an overall preference for the a specific type of eheim substrat to put into my new 2217?


I really like the SubstratePRO thats what I will eventually upgrade the standard Substrate to.

Craig


----------



## fshfanatic

DarioDario said:


> Is there an overall preference for the a specific type of eheim substrat to put into my new 2217?


My 2217 came with SubstratePRO.


----------



## dthb4438

*Registration ??*

I wanna be an Eheim pimp!!! Do I put a pimp number in now? What number are we at now?


I own and operate Classic 2213, 2217 and 2232 ECCO filters


----------



## Craigthor

dthb4438 said:


> I wanna be an Eheim pimp!!! Do I put a pimp number in now? What number are we at now?
> 
> 
> I own and operate Classic 2213, 2217 and 2232 ECCO filters


Would make you #348. welcome:icon_smil


----------



## amano101

what about me :icon_cry:? i guess i wasnt pimpin enough


----------



## die2win

amano101 said:


> what about me :icon_cry:? i guess i wasnt pimpin enough


If you got an Eheim product you be a pimpin, make it #349 ? :fish:


----------



## amano101

i guess nobody caught me on the last page. i gotta 2217 comming in on monday. can i just be #350? :redface: technically i don't have it yet, so that gives time for someone else.


----------



## Natty

amano101 said:


> i guess nobody caught me on the last page. i gotta 2217 comming in on monday. can i just be #350? :redface: technically i don't have it yet, so that gives time for someone else.


Yeah you can.

In all honesty, no one is going to go into your home and inspect to see if you indeed have an eheim product....
Maybe that's what Lescarpentier might eventually do as a potential career, but other than that, no one's going to know really.

You know I'm just playing Les :tongue:


----------



## OhNo123

Woo! I got my Eheim 2213 today, so I'm #351?


----------



## lescarpentier

Natty said:


> Yeah you can.
> 
> In all honesty, no one is going to go into your home and inspect to see if you indeed have an eheim product....


Want to bet?:icon_wink


----------



## bsmith

Dont you think the billy club is alittle overboard?



lescarpentier said:


> Want to bet?:icon_wink


----------



## imeridian

bsmith782 said:


> Dont you think the billy club is alittle overboard?


Yeah, the gun is certainly sufficient.

I think that's the Rena inspector though, the uniform is the wrong color.


----------



## bsmith

He needs something to beat the dead horse with!!! 



imeridian said:


> Yeah, the gun is certainly sufficient.
> 
> I think that's the Rena inspector though, the uniform is the wrong color.


----------



## lescarpentier

bsmith782 said:


> He needs something to beat the dead horse with!!!


----------



## Natty

lescarpentier said:


>


So Les, showing us a member of your family tree are you?

:hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp

Is it just me, or does that horse look like a camel?


----------



## lescarpentier

Natty said:


> So Les, showing us a member of your family tree are you?
> :hihi:


You know me.



lauraleellbp said:


> Is it just me, or does that horse look like a camel?


It's just you...:hihi:


----------



## DarioDario

Craigthor said:


> I really like the SubstratePRO thats what I will eventually upgrade the standard Substrate to.
> 
> Craig


Thats the cocoa puffs right? Thanks for the info


----------



## imeridian

Yes, Ehfisubstrat Pro is the cocoa puffs.


----------



## amano101

so just when i thought you guys were messing around i get a knock at the door.










He says "The name's les, you have the right to remain sexy":icon_eek:


----------



## Left C

lescarpentier said:


>


Dang! That nag sure has a big fanny. :icon_lol:


----------



## thever

ehiem pimp reporting for duty - 2213 Classic-no media basket up and running....SIR!


----------



## julian_photo

Finally got a 2213 yesterday, hot damn


----------



## Tridentair

What number are we up to? Want to join your club, I got two 2036's and 2078.
Thanks.


----------



## Scotty

Would like to join the club, just got my first eheim canister filter. Love it. It is an Professional 2 2028. Would I be #354??


----------



## Complexity

Wow, the pimp numbers are lost without les keeping things on track. Hey, Les, where are you? The Eheim pimps need you!


----------



## pga7602

I just got a Ecco 2232. It looks like i'm #355.


----------



## Riiz

I guess I'll take #356, I guess I should of registered ages ago, I currently use 2236x2, 2217, 2026, 2028. Thanks to petsmart and their price matching, I can afford to be a Eheim pimp.


----------



## Gad

OK, but unofficially until les gets back. He'll sort this out when he returns from Russia.


----------



## Complexity

So that's where he is! I was worried about him! I'm glad to know he's away, but doing okay. Can't wait until he returns. His Eheim pimps need him! :hihi:


----------



## Natty

OhNo123 said:


> Woo! I got my Eheim 2213 today, so I'm #351?


From what I see, he was the last one.

Please post your numbers here since I'm not really sure who's present to claim themselves atm.

However, from the order above I would think 
Thever - 352
Julian - 353
Tridentair - 354





EDIT

PGA - 355
Riiz - 356

Forgot the last page lol.

So everyone from here forward will just add one number to the person that claims a number before them. 357 and up.


----------



## GillyJ

i plan to receive eheim soon might join then :thumbsup:


----------



## imeridian

Nobody needs to keep track of the numbers, it's simple +1 to the last in the thread. 

It's so sad the new 'members' of this club can't handle that, I've withdrawn my 'membership' effective immediately. I don't want to be a part of this anymore.


----------



## pga7602

Natty said:


> From what I see, he was the last one.
> EDIT
> 
> PGA - 355
> Riiz - 356
> 
> Forgot the last page lol.
> 
> So everyone from here forward will just add one number to the person that claims a number before them. 357 and up.


thanks for the confirmation


----------



## moogoo

i withdraw my pimp membership.... everyone subtract 1! (if you can..muwahahahah!!!)


----------



## snoz0r

#357 - ECCO 2234, in the mail on the way


----------



## will5

Free Eheim pimp #356.

I just got the 2215 for FREE yesterday. It was used but I don't care. :thumbsup:


----------



## WyldFya

2262, 2076, 2078, 2080, 2236 all currently running... 2026, 2028x3, 2217 all in my past.


----------



## Outlawboss

I've been using a 2213 for a little over a month now. My first canister filter ever and loving it. Consider me #359.


----------



## RamsRme

Pimp #360! Eheim 2215! Great filter!


----------



## JD01JD

looks like im Pimp #361. I just got a 2215. I give it two thumbs up :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Darkblade48

Looks like I'm #362. Finally decided to join, even though I've been using an Eheim 2213 for about 8 years now 

Eheim 2213 x2, Eheim 2028, Eheim surface skimmer and Eheim autofeeder.


----------



## Regloh

Yeah ok...
I've had my 2213 for about 5 years as well... I just upgraded to a 2217, but I'm keeping the 2213... The dream of a second tank is alive!
So I'm #363...


----------



## Phish

#364 here, a nice new 2213 in my 10 gallon


----------



## Dragonflyx2

#365 with a ecco 2236 on my 55g. I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## MARIMOBALL

#366 2213x4, 2028, and 2215 my first 2213 is still running after ten years with all the original parts.


----------



## Gelmir

Greetings

Eheim 2211,2215,(2)2217,Surface Extractor :redface:

Guess i'm #367

Gel


----------



## pandapr

2213 and a 2217

I'm #368


----------



## rrrrramos

Guess I'm #369
Got my 2211 over the weekend
So far I'm quite impressed!


----------



## Scipio

Looks Like I'm #370 :thumbsup:

Ecco 2232. Very pleased with it


----------



## jahid420

The Iwaki RD 30 is a good _pump_ to and not much more expensive then the _Eheim_, *....* prob is i already have both an _eheim_ 1250 and 1260 and also two dd-cpx pro.. yea *....* Proud member of the Stinger Slinger _club_, HWLabs Black Ice GTX 480 _club_, *...* Forum Rules | Privacy Policy | Advertising | Become an _Official_ Vendor *.*


----------



## herns

*Eheim 2232*

Eheim Ecco 2232 on the way. Im replacing my Marineland C-160.

I think I'm 371. Correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## pinnacle2009

#372!

Just picked up my Eheim Ecco 2236. First Eheim product. I am very pleased with it!


----------



## michu

I guess I'm #373. I've got two of them and love them. 2078 and an ecco


----------



## fiftyfiveG

I'm #374...one 2260 on 75G, one 2260 on 140G, and one 2250 on 55G...I love them!!!


----------



## el_santo

guess i'll be #375.. gotta 2213 pushing around a 45-P.


----------



## Bubba_Shrimp

#376? Eheim Pro 2222


----------



## adamkerrnz

#377, am busy restoring two second hand 2213's for my tank 

Loving the Eheim parts support so far :thumbsup:


----------



## 4f1hmi

That would make me #378 !'m using 2217 and 2213


----------



## baddiesel

I have an Eheim Classic 2217. I love the quiet filter, but hate the flimsy-cheapie double tap connectors. Mine is only about a month old, and the output side had to be removed due to a leak.


----------



## Craigthor

I'll retire my Eheim # to the next person as I no longer have any Eheims. 

*#343 Up for grabs*

Craig


----------



## kali

pro 2 2028 X 2 , pro 3 2080 ..right here .!!!!


----------



## BottomFeeder

I have a 2215-37 and a couple of aquaballs. I guess that makes me #381


----------



## talontsiawd

I have an Eheim Classic 2215. I actually am not that impressed with it thus far. Very noisy, I think I have some sort of air leak as I can get the air out but it comes back. I plan to replace the intake tubing and hope it works. Frustrating for my first canister filter.

I guess I am #382


----------



## Lnb

talontsiawd said:


> I have an Eheim Classic 2215. I actually am not that impressed with it thus far. Very noisy, I think I have some sort of air leak as I can get the air out but it comes back. I plan to replace the intake tubing and hope it works. Frustrating for my first canister filter.
> 
> I guess I am #382


Is it new or used? 

A lot of times it's air that is trapped in the new sponges and bio-media. Make sure there are no leaks and if it's air tight, just give it a shake when you hear the gurgling. This will dislodge the trapped air bubbles and hopefully bring them up and out of the filter. 

If it's used and has been determined to be air tight. I would check to see if the impeller needs to be replaced.


----------



## talontsiawd

Lnb said:


> Is it new or used?
> 
> A lot of times it's air that is trapped in the new sponges and bio-media. Make sure there are no leaks and if it's air tight, just give it a shake when you hear the gurgling. This will dislodge the trapped air bubbles and hopefully bring them up and out of the filter.
> 
> If it's used and has been determined to be air tight. I would check to see if the impeller needs to be replaced.


It was bought new. It is now about a month old. I have shaked it plenty and it will get rid of air but the air comes back after awhile (atleast I think it is air). That's why I think I may have a very small leak. I have never had it to the point it wasn't making any noise though, it always sounds like it has air in it, I can only get it quieter before it comes back.


----------



## kali

so basically no one will give us any pimp # for this thread ...we just follow the numbers of the person ahead ?


----------



## lescarpentier

kali said:


> so basically no one will give us any pimp # for this thread ...we just follow the numbers of the person ahead ?


Correct..

Scroll back a few posts and you will be able to figure it out.

Don't forget to put your E-number in your signature.:icon_wink


----------



## Bacano

Hey fellow pimps, #383 here, 2x #2215, #2026,2x #3535( Surface Extractor), Ebo Jager 250


----------



## szunker

Hi,

I'm new here and want to be a Eheim Pimp I have a 2213 on my present tank for the past 6 years and is the best filter I ever owned ( I have had lots) and just purchased a 2026 pro II for my new tank from AquariumGarden.com:smile:


----------



## szunker

Does that make me #384?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

szunker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here and want to be a Eheim Pimp I have a 2213 on my present tank for the past 6 years and is the best filter I ever owned ( I have had lots) and just purchased a 2026 pro II for my new tank from AquariumGarden.com:smile:


You are #384



szunker said:


> Does that make me #384?


#385


----------



## szunker

Well thanks for the heads up. I feel like I just joined the Masons.:icon_mrgr


----------



## Miss Jinkx

I am really loving my new classic 2213. It's my first canister filter, and I can't say how impressed I am with it! I am looking forward to investing in more eheim equipment.


----------



## manolin7618

Hi!

I own the following Eheim equipment:

Two Eheim 2217, one 2313 (thermofilter) two 2211, surface skimmer, twin fish feeder, instalattion kits 1 and 2, four Eheim Jager heaters, 2 Aquaball internal filters and 2 Aquaball power heads and a lot of media for my classic filters.

¡ Saludos desde México !


----------



## Plecodave

How do I become a member and how do I get a number?

I am a forum novice, so go easy on me!!


----------



## Aquarist_Fist

Down on your knees and beg.

Alternatively, don't beg and just pick the one that makes sense (usually the one previously assigned + 1). We are the only club in the world that combines elitism with ultra-low admission standards


----------



## Plecodave

Aquarist_Fist said:


> Down on your knees and beg.
> 
> Alternatively, don't beg and just pick the one that makes sense (usually the one previously assigned + 1). We are the only club in the world that combines elitism with ultra-low admission standards


I think I'll just go for the begging. Somebody please please please give me a membership number!! While I'm on, to prove my Eheim pimp status, I have a query. I originally posted this in another area where not many people visit, so here it is again - it is relating to equipment:

Hello,

:help:

I have just ordered one of these which is on it's way to me as I write. I bought it, and then made the fatal mistake of Googling "Eheim 2026 problems". Doh! Shouldn't I have done this before?!!!

I came across a common problem that people have with the Priming 'o' ring. Apparently this can leak water into the head, then leak everywhere. There is only one place you can get replacements and Eheim is not one of them as they do not see this 'o' ring as a user-serviceable part!

I would just like to know exactly how much of a problem this is, and do I need to stock up on spares now?

Cheers:help: 
__________________

Come on, where's that pimp number now. Anyone who investigates Eheims to this extent surely must be awarded pimp status.


----------



## yesclassic

Hello I'm new to the form and new to Eheim but I used to have 2 bio wheel filters and now I have a Eheim and its so quiet I can't even tell If its working 
I LOVE my EHEIM 2215 can I be a pimp?


----------



## tnsser

*eheim 2217*

Add me please.


----------



## Plecodave

pick your number and off you go. I just liked how 666 sounded! :icon_evil


----------



## yesclassic

so am I number 385?


----------



## Barnacle Bill

I guess I will grab Pimp # 386

2 X 2217's Eheim's


----------



## babakaty

I'll take #387, that is if no one objects?


----------



## babakaty

2 x Eheim Classic 2217 BTW....


----------



## robxc80

just bought a pro II 2028.


----------



## JamieH

Eheim

2217 - best filter ever

2 x 2212

aquaball

ecco pro 300

Can i join then

(^_^)


----------



## JamieH

Lol just read through.... that makes me number 388?


----------



## deadbob

I'm running a 2222 and a pro II 2026.


----------



## goalieman59

I am running a 2213, 2026, 2028. Does this make me a member??


----------



## EWUeagle

1 x 2213
2 x 2217
1 x 2180


----------



## PacMan

lol i was wondering why i was seeing soo many ppl with this is there sig. haha. great idea..

2xClassic 2213
1xpro II 2026


----------



## joeandsheila

Just read through.... that makes me number 389, 393 ??
2213
2224
2008
2217


----------



## F22

rockin that 2217 baby...


----------



## jft

eheim 2217 x 6, eheim 1060 x4, and eheim large canister 20 yrs running w/o problems and Quiet, Go Eheim you will not be sorry! There is a reason they have been around for 40 or more years reliabilty and performance and reputation you cannot quarrel with QUALITY!!!!


----------



## angelicodin

Eheim Classic External Canister Filter 2213. Double level polishing pads and Crushed Coral.

#390 ;p


----------



## Plecodave

szunker said:


> Well thanks for the heads up. I feel like I just joined the Masons.:icon_mrgr


Yes, it is a bit like joining the Masons!

The best thing that I can say about these filters is that 'they just work'. No hassles. No mess. Silent. Easy to clean. Had other filters and they were awful, messy and brittle.

This one just trundles away, and does a brilliant job of cleaning the water!


----------



## Chrisk-K

Got into this hobby last year. I have two 2236's and a 2217. I plan to buy a Pro 3 2075 and a 2213. I also have an Eheim auto feeder and an Eheim sludge extractor.

*I think, therefore I use Eheim.*


----------



## nerdyjon

Eheim Ecco 2234

#391?... I will just say #400


----------



## EWUeagle

I'll take 401


----------



## Scottso

2 x 2217
1 x 2080


----------



## jawn

Proud owner of a 2080!


----------



## The Gipper

2076 3e


----------



## Super Noob

Going #402, maybe people should stop posting BS, or actually pick a number. Seems like the Eheim pimp club is a mess compared to the Filstar one. Ouch.:hihi:


----------



## Kilroy_1911

I'll take #403. Eheim Ecco 2232


----------



## toddg

404 looks like's it next. Eheim 2217 classic.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist

Super Noob said:


> Going #402, maybe people should stop posting BS, or actually pick a number. Seems like the Eheim pimp club is a mess compared to the Filstar one. Ouch.:hihi:


Seriously. Just pick a number, nerds. No one cares how many pieces of Eheim equipment you have. (I have 17 by the way)

:biggrin:


----------



## plantscaper

*i wanna be a pimp member*

Please put me down as a Pimp club member Eheim 2213 ecco 2236.
Thanks!:thumbsup:
Bobby




Momotaro said:


> Ok gang. This is it.
> 
> The _Official *Eheim Pimp Club* Registration_ thread!
> 
> We want all Eheim users from around the world to join our emerging fraternity!
> 
> Everyone who would like to be a member is encouraged to sign up. Give a quick list of the Eheim equipment you own or are hoping to own!
> 
> 
> We are going to ask for two things from Eheim Pimp Club members:
> 
> 1. Please add the fact that you are a member of the Eheim Pimp Club to the _beginning_ of your signature. If you don't know how to do that, PM George, Rumples Riot, or myself.
> 
> 2. Please add your location to your board profile. As Buck mentioned in a thread in the "Lounge" section if you don't feel comfortable with the actual city or town you live in, how about the state or general area of the country you live in.
> 
> We will do our best to give everyone an Efhipimp number! First person to respond to the thread will be Efhipimp #4. Next will be Efhipimp #5 and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> As Rumples Riot has already posted, the folks at Eheim are taking notice of our little "Green Community"! Let's show them The Eheim Pimp Club means buisness!!
> 
> Mike


----------



## plantscaper

plantscaper said:


> Please put me down as a Pimp club member Eheim 2213 ecco 2236.
> Thanks!:thumbsup:
> Bobby


 
405 sounds good to me:thumbsup:


----------



## accordztech

am I 406??? 2217! I got rid of my rena thanks to the water leaking issue. But this eheim rocks. Im about to buy another 2217 for secondary flow for my 55 muahahah


----------



## northey87

I guess I am #407. I have 2 2229's for my 120, one ecco 2236 for my 29 bow front, and a Eheim sludge extractor.


----------



## accordztech

quick question for you guys. Im thinking of getting 2x2217, one is solely for flow and filtration but the other one is going to run my uv sterelizer, inline heater, and inline co2 diffuser. Should I get a 2217 for the extra stuff or a 2215?


----------



## blazer

Eheim 2080 yo.. Pimp me some digits.... Ill take 409


----------



## msawdey

eheim ecco 2234!


----------



## TLE041

I guess I'm pimp *#411*, I think?

I'm using a Classic 2211 canister on my nano.


----------



## tuffgong

I am officially Eheim pimp #412. Got an Eheim Ecco 2236 for $125.99 at a Petco going out of business sale. My 55 gallon will love me considering I'm replacing a couple old HOB's with this slick new Eheim.


----------



## Digital

I have a 2217, 2236 x 2. I use to own a 2260. I guess I'm Eheim Pimp # 413! ;D


----------



## herns

*414*

Who wants to be the pimp #414?


----------



## NJAquaBarren

#414, 2076 on an 84G/320L Osaka


----------



## LA1TX1

Hey all guess I'll jump in and become "Eheim Pimp Club member #415! I'm running an Eheim 2075 on a 100G planted.


----------



## Mudman

2215 on the way. :smile:


----------



## VadimShevchuk

Eheim pimp#416 =D eheim 2215 on 55 cichlid tank and eheim 2217 on 37 planted.


----------



## RipariumGuy

I guess I am Eheim Pimp #417! I have a 2215 on my 20g at is is awesome!


----------



## Vidivici

I know this isnt a question and answer thread but since you are all eheim users i was wonder if anyone knows how much an eheim 2013 can filter (it is old and not on the great interwebs)


----------



## Green024

"model 2013 rated for 390 liters an hour (that's roughly 100 gallons/hour). I tested it myself when I got it new and later on; it was actually closer to 50 gal/h" 

That's all i found on it.


----------



## thrak76

...and i'll be Pimp #418. I'm running a 2075 on a 75g.


----------



## Mr BrownThumb

Sweet... my Eheim Pimp # is my birthday! Mwah ha ha ha ha ha ha.. :icon_twis

Eheim Pimp #419 - Classic 2217 currently on a 20g high. Soon to be on my new 60g custom...


----------



## Green024

Eheim pimp #420, 2213 on a 30g and 2215 on a 45.


----------



## codfish1

#421 eheim 2234, 2217, 2075 ,2078


----------



## balafreak

Eheim pimp #422, 2213 on 10g & 20g long, Ecco 2236 on 55g.


----------



## herns

balafreak said:


> Eheim pimp #422, 2213 on 10g & 20g long, Ecco 2236 on 55g.


Have you tried using lattice in your 2213? It gives me more space for my medias when I took out the media basket and replace it with lattice.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

Hook me up! Eheim Classic 2213 on 10g planted...its my new baby. Took some pictures yesterday holding it.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

Sorry, I guess that makes me pimp #423


----------



## AndrewLarson

Just got 2 2215 Eheim canister filters.. I'll take Pimp #424


----------



## acropora1981

Eheim Liberty 200 on 16 gallon

Eheim 2073 on 90g #1
Eheim 2026 on 90g #2.

eheim pimp number 425.


----------



## thatgmc

Eheim Ecco 2332 on my 12g Long.

Eheim Pimp Number 426.


----------



## Cento

Two EHEIM 2213's, an EHEIM Surface Extractor, and an EHEIM Aquaball 2206...


What does that make me, #427?


----------



## deleted_user_7

I have had canisters in the past and hated them. diffucult to prime, set up, loud, etc. Especially the magnums! When i got into planted tanks I dreaded getting a canister but I knew it was necessary. 

I got an Eheim 2215 and am an Eheim fan for life now! I'll never buy another brand They are so QUIET!!! I would like to upgrade to one of the pro series sometimes in the future, because I do find the way the hoses connect to the classic series awkward even though it makes it very efficient. I would go with the largest ecco but the flow isn't strong enough, id like at least 250 gph on my 60-p. 

Efhipimp Pimp # 428!!!


----------



## Gad

Wow! we've come a long way.:thumbsup:


----------



## 4DKH

Pimp me up to  I have the following:

Eheim Pro 3 2075, Eheim 2224, Eheim 600 Powerhead, Eheim 1000 Powerhead 

Switched to an Aquis then quickly came back to Eheim, never shall i leave Eheim again!

Cheers,


----------



## AquariumNoob

Eheim 2217, possibly some sort of eheim powerhead to come.


----------



## The Plantman

I would like a number.


----------



## jarickc

Got my Ecco 2234 today that makes me Eheim Pimp #429


----------



## ddtran46

Got an eheim 2215 so that makes me #430


----------



## 4DKH

I`ll take up Eheim Pimp #431 then 

Cheers,


----------



## asiansensation2000

Me gotza eheim 2217, eheim auto feeder....I must be #432?


----------



## beedee

picked up a 2213 for my planted 10g a few weeks ago...*hello, my name is eheim pimp #433*


----------



## AquariumNoob

I got an Eheim 2217, so im Eheim Pimp # 434 =D


----------



## jotape65

Ecco 2234 on 40g, so #435.


----------



## hubble13

Eheim 2213 on a 28gal low tech, great product, Its so quiet that some times i have to check that its still running! If i had more room Id have more tanks and more Ehiem products! Soooo...... Eheim pimp #436


----------



## gaga43

Eheim 2217... so Ehiem pimp #437


----------



## caall99

Eheim 2228... so i am pimp #438


----------



## deeda

So, I bid all the new Eheim users, Welcome to the club.


----------



## bedemgrad

Eheim 2224 .... that makes me Eheim pimp #439


----------



## vrwm

Eheim pimp 440? I think so. 2217 (x2) on my 55gal


----------



## chilled_fire

Eheim ecco 2236


----------



## rickztahone

Eheim Pimp #441 (2x 2213's)


----------



## NicotineRush

2 - 2217's

Guess that makes me #442


----------



## haggy

Pro3e 2078 on 45gal - Eheim Overkill - pimp No 443.


----------



## Aquaticz

LOL
pimp 444
eheim 2213 & 2217


----------



## oaomcg

i got a new 2213 for my birthday a few days ago and i am pretty disappointed with it so far
i've read that these things are supposed to be silent but i can hear mine humming from across the room. i have found dozens of threads of people reporting the same thing with these canisters. i've followed the instructions to prime it a few times and i'm pretty certain the noise is not caused by trapped air. i think the motor just makes noise. 

it seems that for every person saying their filter is silent that there is another person saying that it is noisy. what is the deal with these things? why the inconsistency? why doesn't the company offer any support? why is the instruction manual so minimal?


----------



## canabinoids

hi...

got 1x2217 1x2211 and 1x2026 plus a surface skimmer as well

pimp no 445 is it


----------



## CLaman

2213 making me pimp number 446


----------



## austinramirez

eheim 2213 classic x2. would take a used eheim over a new rena,sun sun,marineland,fluval,etc! this would make me eheim pimp #447


----------



## jrman83

Eheim 2180 x 2, 2229 x 3, 2213. I guess I am #448


----------



## chumlee

Ive had 2213 and have a 2232 , #449...


----------



## Betta Maniac

I have a 2211, but I don't think I'm an Eheim pimp, since mine is a loud, humming, nightmare . . .


----------



## Gad

Betta Maniac said:


> I have a 2211, but I don't think I'm an Eheim pimp, since mine is a loud, humming, nightmare . . .


Change the impeller. Does wonders.


----------



## Betta Maniac

Gad said:


> Change the impeller. Does wonders.


Bought the $20 can of Eheim lube on my way home from work . . . if that doesn't work, I'll look into ordering a new impeller. The woman at Albany Aquarium said the same thing.


----------



## Gad

Betta Maniac said:


> Bought the $20 can of Eheim lube on my way home from work . . . if that doesn't work, I'll look into ordering a new impeller. The woman at Albany Aquarium said the same thing.


It happens sooner or later on all mechanical filters.


----------



## crf529

2215 just arrived. #450


----------



## Betta Maniac

Gad said:


> It happens sooner or later on all mechanical filters.


Yeah, but mine is NEW.


----------



## herns

CLaman said:


> 2213 making me pimp number 446


I have my 2213's basket removed and replaced it with lattice. It gives more room for medias and no by pass.


----------



## Gad

Betta Maniac said:


> Yeah, but mine is NEW.



It least it's not a $30,000 new car messing up. That happens too. Nothing is perfect. 

Most Eheim owners will tell you it's pretty unusual to have problems let alone on a new one. 

Check the impeller and make sure nothing got into it. Han's might have had a few cold ones while putting this one together. :biggrin:


----------



## Euroamg

I'll join too. I have the ff:

- 2 x Eheim 2226
- 1 x Eheim 2028
- 2x Eheim 2228
- surface extractor
- Eheim automatic feeder
- Eheim internal filter big & small
- An Eheim classic older than the 2217. I have to find the model number on it. It has the motor exposed on it. 

Didn't notice till now that i have that much eheim stuff already....lol...

Does this make me Eheim pimp club member #451?


----------



## Betta Maniac

I say this with no lewd intentions: lube rocks! Sprayed everything with the _über_ expensive Eheim lube and now the hum is almost imperceptible. *insert happy dance here* I suppose this makes me Eheim pimp # 452.


----------



## chumlee

Im glad it worked out for you  

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jerilovesfrogs

eheim 2217.....considering a 2211 as well. possibly one to replace a HOB on my 26g bow. i am pimp #453 then, yes?


----------



## avandss

2x eheim 2217 1x eheim 2211!!! 

Eheim auto feeder


PIMP NUMERO 454


----------



## Wwh2694

Eheim 2180 ....eheim 2234.....eheim auto feeder... Eheim gravel vac....
Pimp #455


----------



## BradC

Eheim Pro 2 series 2026

Pimp # 456


----------



## herns

48,568 views. Wow!

Go with EHiem. You cant be wrong with this filter.


----------



## Betta Maniac

herns said:


> Go with EHiem. You cant be wrong with this filter.




Apparently I'm the only one who can. *sigh* 

Got up this morning and while the filer is still literally humming along, it is not moving any water. No clue why it stopped. It was working just fine yesterday. Guess I'll tear it apart (oh joy*) when I get home from work and see if I can get it to "re boot". 

*In a side note to the discussion about men vs. women in the hobby, the tech is NOT something about the hobby that I enjoy. I bought an Eheim because I wanted silence and reliability. So much for that plan.


----------



## Aquaticz

user error
contact administrator


----------



## guppygolucky

I was wondering where to post for Eheim mods? I have an ecco 2232, but want a different outtake instead of the hinged nozzle.


----------



## Thooshe

WOW, as one of the original Pimps, I am glad to see this is still going after almost seven years.


----------



## Gad

Thooshe said:


> WOW, as one of the original Pimps, I am glad to see this is still going after almost seven years.



Yep. It is pretty cool. Best filters in my book by far.


----------



## herns

Gad said:


> Yep. It is pretty cool. Best filters in my book by far.


+1. Ive tried some other, like Marineland, Coralife, Aquaclear, etc. Eheim the best so far.


----------



## bsmith

I started my canister filter history with a Rena XP (which is still running and is agreeat filter) and I thought they were the bees5 knees. Then after reading so many posts about how quietly and efficiently the classics work I purchased a Pre owned 2213 from a member. After that it was all over for ANY other filter. 

I currently own 5-2213's, 2-2215's and 2-2217's. Out of all the filters only one 2217 was purchased brand new. Also one of the 2217's I own says it was made in West Germany! Just for reference the Berlin wall came down in 1989 so it's at least 22 years old and I'll bet a few more in actuality. It filters just as quietly and efficiently as my year old 2217 that was purchased new!

Find me another filter anywhere that can say that and I'll send you a buck.


----------



## mott

I too have a wGermany 2217. Bought it used, runs like a charm!


----------



## Joel A

I've got a 2075, a return pump 1260, and two of the eheim ebo-jagar heaters, run great.


----------



## bsmith

mott said:


> I too have a wGermany 2217. Bought it used, runs like a charm!


Thats awesome. I have posted about it a few times hoping that it would elicit a response like yours, your the first. Good to know.


----------



## MoparMuscl

I've had my two 2217's for around 2 years now. I couldn't ask for a better filter. I have both of them on my 105 gallon tank. The only thing I have done is replace my white filter pads about a week ago. I wouldn't own anything else. I also have a Eheim 1103 needle wheel pump that I use to use for CO2 misting. Before that, I had a Mag 9.5 needle wheel and it wasn't worth a crap; it was way too loud. Eheim FTW!


----------



## JamesHockey

i got a 2232  whats mah numbah?


----------



## khanzer22

I'm prolly signing up here as well... I purchased (and got broke :hihi Eheim Pro 3 2075 for my rimless tank I'm still working on...


----------



## RickRS

Got started with canisters with a 2213 in November, now have a second Eheim, a 2234. After multiple HOB over the years, these are so nice. Super quiet!

So, if James7139 is 457, then Khanzer22 is 458, and I'm 459?


----------



## herns

james7139 said:


> i got a 2232  whats mah numbah?


jame7139,

you are# 457.


----------



## herns

RickRS said:


> Got started with canisters with a 2213 in November, now have a second Eheim, a 2234. After multiple HOB over the years, these are so nice. Super quiet!
> 
> So, if James7139 is 457, then Khanzer22 is 458, and I'm 459?


yes, 459 is correct.


----------



## night9eyes

Got. .that's right. . .I said "GOT" (as in included) an eheim canister when I purchased a 55 gallon tank with stand and canopy off craigslist  Less than $200 for all!! Proud to join the Eheim Pimp club. . as my Eheim Pro II is on my 30 till it moves to the 55 and I LOVE it!!


----------



## g01ngog

I got myself a pro 3 2071


----------



## herns

g01ngog said:


> I got myself a pro 3 2071


Eheim Pimp #460?


----------



## g01ngog

#460 or #461? 

I noticed the guy above me made himself 460?


----------



## herns

g01ngog said:


> #460 or #461?
> 
> I noticed the guy above me made himself 460?



No, I was referring to you being #460. LOL!
I'm just helping everyone getting their number in order.

I was registered as #371 already.


----------



## Aquaticz

But did you collect his fee?


----------



## FDNY911

Two 2217s and a 2215!!! I AM 461!


----------



## newportjon

I'm getting an Eheim 2213 in the mail tomorrow!

I'm guessing I'm 462!


----------



## msawdey

running 2 2234s for about 6 months now on my 50.. love those little guys... got a numba fo me?


----------



## mrag

hi all.im running 2215...and planning to get 2211 for my nano...


----------



## Vonzorfox

I'm guessing 463 for msawdey, 464 for mrag and 465 for me and my 2217 and 2213 on my 75 gallon tank.

Edit: I almost forgot about the 2213 on the 20 long.


----------



## daverock1337

my new 2215 will be here monday for my 29 gallon tank! so #466 here?


----------



## CRS Fan

I currently run:

2 - Eheim Ecco 2232 (1 on a 10 gal and 1 on a 15 gal)
1 - Eheim Ecco 2234 (on a 10 gal)
1 - Eheim 2028 Pro II (on a 27 gal)
****Soon to run, 1 - Eheim 2217 (on a 22L gal. Iwagumi)

I guess I am Eheim Pimp #467?

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Doc7

468! Eheim 2213 on my 20 gal and love it...


----------



## orchidman

#469!

Just ordered a 2213 from jameshockey. Got an insane price $55 shipped!


You can call me Bob 

"have no fear, help is here!"


----------



## 10galfornow

470! My 2213 just came today. i hooked it up and have lily pipes on the way. The tubing is 12mm ID 16mm OD correct? how long should i leave it running in the tank before removing the other filter? A month probably? like till august?


----------



## orchidman

Just got a 2215 with lily pipest


You can call me Bob


----------



## Da Plant Man

Numba 471! Got a ehiem 2236 pro awhile ago.


----------



## Aquaticz

whoa- picked up a 2075.......... nice unit
replaces a 2217 that took a dump - still Eheim Pimp# 444


----------



## stangale

*Question for Eheim Pimpers*

Approx 8 years ago bought a CO2 setup which included an inline heater, CO2 reactor and Ehiem 2222-37. (As well as CO2 regulator/pH controller.) 
It's worked well on a 60 gallon planted tank all these years even though the filter's only rated for a 45 gallon tank. The LFS loves when I bring them excess plants grown in this tank.
But now the swordtails (That'd be the fish - not the plant!) have had babies and there's more fish/bioload and am considering upgrading the filter.
Looked at other brand filters but the Eheim has been such a perfect machine I hate to stray. The extra cost doesn't matter when considering how long these things last. (Forever?:smile
There's the Ecco 2234 vs Pro 3 2071 and maybe something else I don't know about.
Any suggestions are appreciated. 

Also - what's the rule of thumb for calculating gallons-per-hour ideal for a planted tank?


----------



## inkslinger

Just place my order last week for a Eheim 2262


----------



## majerah1

I recently got two 2222sI really like them!Also I have an Eheim Professional stand though I can only tell you its an Aquarien,lol.I like it alot too!

I guess I wanna be a Pimp as well


----------



## 150EH

My last or only post in this thread was on December 21, 2004 so it's pretty impressive to see it get to almost 500, a lot of members have come and gone and Momotaro is not posting every other hit, but I know he's still here to reply, keep up the good work.


----------



## GeToChKn

Pro 3 2075
Pro 2 2080 

Love them both. Filter my turtle tanks like a beast.


----------



## FBG

Eheim Ecco 2234 (on a mini-m lol)


They are awesome filters...if I can ever get it up and running after the crack in the body.


----------



## herns

This is the largest views and replies thread on canister filter so far.

I have tried filters of Marineland, Coralife, etc but Ehiem is the best filter I ve used.roud:


----------



## FBG

I'll help out a little,

Aquaticz: #472
stangale: #473
inkslinger #474
majerah1 #475
GeToChKn: #476
FBG: #477

If I have things added correctly, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## jeffvmd

I guess that puts me in #478
I got a 2213 running in my fluval edge.


----------



## orchidman

where can i find info on how to prime a 2215?


----------



## bsmith

Put the filter under the tank and the intake tube under the water then suck on the outflow and let the canister fill. Voila!


----------



## 150EH

bsmith said:


> Put the filter under the tank and the intake tube under the water then suck on the outflow and let the canister fill. Voila!


Don't Swallow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I carefully fill my intake with water and do the same with the canister to get it primed, you need to use the quick connect shut off valves to be able to do it this way but I never like putting my lips on fish peepooh lines no matter how much I've cleaned. If you have all the line close to full then plug in the filter and open the intake side then the exhaust it works everytime.


----------



## orchidman

okay, thanks. i have quick connects... i was hoping i wouldnt have to suck on it


----------



## daobn24

Ecco 2213 here. It's been running for a year and everything is working great!


----------



## aquatic serenity

2215,2211....and a whole lot of others over a 35 year period in both fresh and saltwater...these filters are the most reliable,well built around...IMHO...


----------



## herns

Up!


----------



## xxbenjamminxx

Eheim Pro 3 2075 canister
Quick Vac battery operated gravel vac
Daily auto feeder.

Planning on getting some more canisters by them for the rest of my "Living Room Tanks" Most likely more Pro 3's


----------



## Onenobee

If my counting is right, it is now #482? 

2213 and loving it!roud:


----------



## Chaoslord

Ecco pro 2234 here just sarted using it. Very easy to set up. So what would that be 483?


----------



## sayurasem

I'm waiting until 665th pimp then ima buy my Eheim :icon_twis


----------



## herns

Onenobee said:


> If my counting is right, it is now #482?
> 
> 2213 and loving it!roud:



482 is correct.

Here are the counts starting post #1040

#478 jeffvmd
#479 daobn24
#480 aquatic serenity
#481 xxbenjamminxx
#482 onenobee
#483 chaoslord


----------



## Onenobee

herns said:


> 482 is correct.
> 
> Here are the counts starting post #1040
> 
> #478 jeffvmd
> #479 daobn24
> #480 aquatic serenity
> #481 xxbenjamminxx
> #482 onenobee
> #483 chaoslord


Thank you!:bounce:


----------



## ScottsTanks

Requesting to be #484
ECCO 2232 and 2236 with custom spray bars and a Jager 250w heater roud:


----------



## deeda

^^^ just add the number to your signature!


----------



## RukoTheWonderDog

#485 for me. Classic 2217 & a bunch of Jagers.


----------



## Steve N

*#486*

Sporting my first Eheim: a 2232.

Thanks for the sweet clearance price Petsmart ($50)


----------



## ScottsTanks

Steve N said:


> Sporting my first Eheim: a 2232.
> 
> Thanks for the sweet clearance price Petsmart ($50)


They were handing these away a Petco. I got my 2232 for $7 and my 2236 for $30


----------



## baysidefish

#487

Ecco 2232


----------



## bostoneric

I'll jump in.

i own (1) 2211 and (2) 2213s


----------



## thefisherman

2217, 2211, Jager, Jager


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.762741,-73.770600
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## zoragen

Does this make me 490?

I just set up the Ecco 2232 on Saturday!


----------



## Smity

Eheim 2213 for my tank :bounce:

#491?


----------



## deeda

^^yes and ^yes


----------



## lushlife

#492 

(2213 on 20L)


----------



## herns

Who else want to join?


----------



## freph

I'll take a spot.  Proud owner of 2 Eheim 2215s.


----------



## sreid

Does that make me 494??? Just setup a 2217 last week.


----------



## madness

I am notoriously lazy but am I the only one who things that the set-up (and especially the directions or lack thereof) for the Eheim classic canisters are a pain in the butt?

I bought 3 2213s a few months ago and two are still sitting in the boxes.


----------



## exv152

Proud owner of a 2217, 2213, 2232 ecco and a 2026 pro II (not to mention countless other products like feeders and heaters etc), in spite of them being made in China now.


----------



## thenameless

I got eheim 2213, works great, proud to have it


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin

I'll jump in. I've got 2 2215s and 3 2217s. They are, by far, my favorite filters so far.

What does that make me? #498? I'll update my sig once the number is confirmed!


----------



## Schneeball

Hmmm, must have somethin Eheim. Does Eheim Substrat count? :icon_mrgr


----------



## Schneeball

Oh yeah, the two auto fish feeders. Love those things!


----------



## Tenor1

I think it's a model 2223 (with a heater), surface extractor, auto feeder, gravel vac, LOTS of little gadgets over the years, wet dry.

Forgot to add that I use an Eheim C02 diffuser and the Eheim C02 regulator. It is much more simple than the ones most people use. It only has one meter on it, a gauge going down to empty. I've NEVER had any dumping problems in 10 years and never needed a bubble counter or any of the other things.

We have used Eheim filters for just a little over 50 years, started in 1960 I think.


----------



## sbarbee54

Well count me in what ever # it is now. 1 Eheim 2229, and a host more to come as tanks get going.


----------



## sayurasem

yay can i be #500 now 
black friday eheim 2213.


----------



## alfalfa

I'm in. Eheim 2213. Am I #501? I'll update my sig when the numbers are confirmed.


----------



## zergling

Just set up a 2213 on my 12" cube. These classics are pretty nice!


----------



## Dini

3 x 2028's, 1 x 2236, 1 x 2075

Thanks...


----------



## 150EH

Wow over 500, and I love the military style of "Requesting to be #484" I think I saluted by accident.

Someone just reported their FX5 stopped working due to clogged filter media on a new setup, even if it was the first FX5 made it's not that old. My point is that would never happen with an Eheim as I ran around the country on my motorcycle for 22 months and my 2215's were still pumping out water fine, they did weigh a ton but cleaned right up and back to work, 8 year and counting.


----------



## bsmith

150EH said:


> Wow over 500, and I love the military style of "Requesting to be #484" I think I saluted by accident.
> 
> Someone just reported their FX5 stopped working due to clogged filter media on a new setup, even if it was the first FX5 made it's not that old. My point is that would never happen with an Eheim as I ran around the country on my motorcycle for 22 months and my 2215's were still pumping out water fine, they did weigh a ton but cleaned right up and back to work, 8 year and counting.


You simply cannot beat the reliability/dependability of a classic (and probably newer models as well) Eheims. 

I have ran many a 2213/15/17 dry for who knows how long only having to dump some water in the tank to get them going again just as quietly/powerfully as before. 

I'll go back to my 'made in west Germany' stamped 2217 that's filtering my barbatus tank (in my sig) as I type. What a beast!!!


----------



## herns

+1. Ive gone thru 2-3 brands. Sold them back on E_bay and got Ehiem! The best for me so far!


----------



## bsmith

I had a Rena xp3 as my first canister. Still running it and still happy with it. But after I got my first classic (a 2213 I got used) I haven't turned back.


----------



## LetThereBeFish

I want to be eheim pimp # whatever number is next! After three "eh" years of having an aqueon power filter, I decided to get a eheim 2213 for my 29g. Man was that a good buy. Its as quiet as.....well something that is very quiet , and does the job done. Even after my abuse (breaking the impellar shaft) it still is working grand.


----------



## bsmith

LetThereBeFish said:


> I want to be eheim pimp # whatever number is next! After three "eh" years of having an aqueon power filter, I decided to get a eheim 2213 for my 29g. Man was that a good buy. Its as quiet as.....well something that is very quiet , and does the job done. Even after my abuse (breaking the impellar shaft) it still is working grand.


Mouse my friend you are looking for mouse.


----------



## LetThereBeFish

bsmith said:


> Mouse my friend you are looking for mouse.


Haha yeah a mouse....or a paramecium....They're pretty quiet. :biggrin:


----------



## Hmoobthor

own eheim 2215 and eheim auto feeder


----------



## ROZDAB

Finally have my first Eheim canister. 2211 but hey it's for a nano tank so that's a lot of filter for a 7.9gal. 
Yippee!!! 
Can I be #555 or do I have to wait?


----------



## exv152

I have :
2217
2217
2213
2232
2026
and two eheim 3581 autofeeders...


----------



## herns

Looks like the numbering is lost. 
Let me try to fix this.

bostoneric #488
thefisherman # 489
zoragen # 490
smity # 491
lushlife #492
freph # 493
sreid # 494
madness # 495
exv152 # 496
thenameless # 497
carycat # 498
starbee54 # 499
sayurasem # 500!
alfalfa # #501
zergling #502
dini # 503
letherebefish # #504
Rozdab # 505

===============

^add your number on the list above^


----------



## LetThereBeFish

Woot #504!! Best number ever!....well cause I got it. :hihi:


----------



## Hmoobthor

bostoneric #488
thefisherman # 489
zoragen # 490
smity # 491
lushlife #492
freph # 493
sreid # 494
madness # 495
exv152 # 496
thenameless # 497
carycat # 498
starbee54 # 499
sayurasem # 500!
alfalfa # #501
zergling #502
dini # 503
letherebefish # #504
Rozdab # 505
Hmoobthor #506


----------



## humblepie

Well I just managed to "accidentally" pick up two 2217's this weekend. Basically I've been looking for a new big tank, but wanted to stay a bit cheaper than retail prices. So I've been scouring Craigslist for months to find something reasonably sized at a reasonable used price. Finally someone listed they were selling a 125 gallon tank with everything included for $200. Only had a picture of the tank itself on a stand. Never mentioned all that was "included" with the price, but I was happy enough to get a 125 gallon tank with stand for that price.

Imagine my surprise when the "included" items were a pair of 2217's to go with the tank. I have no idea if they are working, and I know I'll need to replace their hoses. The hoses with them are stiff as steel and will probably crack even if I manage to bend them. Still, I think I can afford another $30 for some hosing for these two bad boys. All in all I think I got a good deal for a 125 gallon tank, a stand for it (which I am going to restain), hoods, florescent lights (not sure of they still work), some gravel + rock decorations, and a pair of 2217's for only $200 plus another $25 in gas for my buddy's truck.


----------



## ROZDAB

Nice humblepie, nice find on the 125!!!!


----------



## daworldisblack

Have a 2213 Classic and love it. looking to upgrade /acquire a new one so help a brotha out : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/168831-eheim-canister-filter-options.html


----------



## edsbeaker

Just ordered my first Eheim, a 2078 pro 3E for my 75 Gallon. I'm switching back to a canister from a sump. Can't stand the noise anymore. 

I had, and still have in my closet, a rena filstar 3 that I had so many issues with, leaks, and cleaning was difficult with the sponges and pads on the bottom, that I went back to my reef days with a sump, but the combination of the noise and having to refill my CO2 every 8 weeks was a pain. I'm hoping the eheim won't let me down!

bostoneric #488
thefisherman # 489
zoragen # 490
smity # 491
lushlife #492
freph # 493
sreid # 494
madness # 495
exv152 # 496
thenameless # 497
carycat # 498
starbee54 # 499
sayurasem # 500!
alfalfa # #501
zergling #502
dini # 503
letherebefish # #504
Rozdab # 505
Hmoobthor #506
edsbeaker #507


----------



## blink

I got a used 2215 in trade and it's a monster, I love it after some teething pains getting it set up.


----------



## flight50

I recently purchase 2 2213s to replace 2 Aquaclear 300 (now 70). Its a night and day difference. Much quieter and easier to clean. At the time back in 04, the Aquaclear was the best bang for the buck.


----------



## Eben

I've got an Eheim heater and a 2217


----------



## hidefguy

I have a Eheim 2026, so what # am I?


----------



## pandamonium

got an eheim ecco pro 2232 and an eheim jager 150W heater  loving both very much. what number would i be?


----------



## KGsPFT

Eheim 2234 (20L not setup yet)
Eheim 2217 (36B setting up this weekend)

Switching from HOB bio-wheels, these are my first canisters. Hope all the love for Eheim is justified!


----------



## herns

double post


----------



## herns

edsbeaker said:


> Just ordered my first Eheim, a 2078 pro 3E for my 75 Gallon. I'm switching back to a canister from a sump. Can't stand the noise anymore.
> 
> I had, and still have in my closet, a rena filstar 3 that I had so many issues with, leaks, and cleaning was difficult with the sponges and pads on the bottom, that I went back to my reef days with a sump, but the combination of the noise and having to refill my CO2 every 8 weeks was a pain. I'm hoping the eheim won't let me down!
> 
> bostoneric #488
> thefisherman # 489
> zoragen # 490
> smity # 491
> lushlife #492
> freph # 493
> sreid # 494
> madness # 495
> exv152 # 496
> thenameless # 497
> carycat # 498
> starbee54 # 499
> sayurasem # 500!
> alfalfa # #501
> zergling #502
> dini # 503
> letherebefish # #504
> Rozdab # 505
> Hmoobthor #506
> edsbeaker #507





blink said:


> I got a used 2215 in trade and it's a monster, I love it after some teething pains getting it set up.


blink #508



flight50 said:


> I recently purchase 2 2213s to replace 2 Aquaclear 300 (now 70). Its a night and day difference. Much quieter and easier to clean. At the time back in 04, the Aquaclear was the best bang for the buck.


flight #50: 509



Eben said:


> I've got an Eheim heater and a 2217


eben #510



hidefguy said:


> I have a Eheim 2026, so what # am I?


hidefguy #511



pandamonium said:


> got an eheim ecco pro 2232 and an eheim jager 150W heater  loving both very much. what number would i be?


pandamonium # 512



KGsPFT said:


> Eheim 2234 (20L not setup yet)
> Eheim 2217 (36B setting up this weekend)
> 
> 
> 
> Switching from HOB bio-wheels, these are my first canisters. Hope all the love for Eheim is justified!


KGsPFT # 513


----------



## HybridHerp

I've got an inline eheim heater, and 2 2217's on my 75

Maybe I should find an ehiem HOB for my college nano tank?


----------



## herns

HybridHerp said:


> I've got an inline eheim heater, and 2 2217's on my 75
> 
> Maybe I should find an ehiem HOB for my college nano tank?



HybridHerp #514

Who's gonna be #515?


----------



## Algae Beater

i own :
2 x 2232
1 x 2236
1 x 2213
1 x 2215


----------



## Jmlampert23

I have the 2126 thermofilter! Best thing under my tanks


----------



## herns

algae beater said:


> i own :
> 2 x 2232
> 1 x 2236
> 1 x 2213
> 1 x 2215


#516



jmlampert23 said:


> i have the 2126 thermofilter! Best thing under my tanks


#517


----------



## Lexamorphous

2217


----------



## teonguyen

Lol been waiting on this for a while. please sign me up as well . I use 3 2217...Thanks


----------



## fishboy199413

I have:

1x 2213
1x 2215
1x 2217
2x Eheim Jager 50w heaters


----------



## l8nite

2217 - Humming away!


----------



## generalpetres

i have one 2217 running smooth and quiet on my 60 gallon tank.


----------



## CPD

Eheim 2213, 2215 and a 250W jäger heater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curt_914

This is just great! I have a 2217 on my 55 and it is running strong. My only gripe no media baskets!! otherwise it is great. i also have the auto feeder and am looking at eheim all the way on my newest build an in wall 120 gallon with a 40 gallon sump! Need more eheim in colorado! wish it was eaiser to come by for the good stuff...

Curt


----------



## cichnatic

Owner of the following:

2213
2215
2 x 2217 (one Made In West Germany)


----------



## herns

lexamorphous said:


> 2217


#518



teonguyen said:


> lol been waiting on this for a while. Please sign me up as well . I use 3 2217...thanks


#519



fishboy199413 said:


> i have:
> 
> 1x 2213
> 1x 2215
> 1x 2217
> 2x eheim jager 50w heaters


#520



l8nite said:


> 2217 - humming away!


#521



generalpetres said:


> i have one 2217 running smooth and quiet on my 60 gallon tank.


#522



cpd said:


> eheim 2213, 2215 and a 250w jäger heater.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


#523



curt_914 said:


> this is just great! I have a 2217 on my 55 and it is running strong. My only gripe no media baskets!! Otherwise it is great. I also have the auto feeder and am looking at eheim all the way on my newest build an in wall 120 gallon with a 40 gallon sump! Need more eheim in colorado! Wish it was eaiser to come by for the good stuff...
> 
> Curt


#524



cichnatic said:


> owner of the following:
> 
> 2213
> 2215
> 2 x 2217 (one made in west germany)


#525


----------



## TheKribKeeper

I just bought my first eheim a 2213 classic. I am loving it. Will be getting two 2217 classics for my 40 breeder soon also. Maybe a surface extractor for my 2213 as well. Eheim will be my go to filter now. They seem solid i'm sold on them after a day.


----------



## mayphly

Eheim #2215


----------



## Borikuan

Proud owner of 2 Eheim 2215 ...


----------



## beedee

2213 right here!


----------



## watercage

I have 2217 & a Jager 150W on my 40 breeder.

First canister filter,very impressed with the flow and how quiet it is.

Always been a fan of Jager heaters, even before Eheim aquired them.


----------



## Matt1977

The 2213!


----------



## iadubber

I've got a 2213 on the way!


----------



## fr0sty

Got a 2215 on the way for my 20L!


----------



## fishwater

Currently running a 2215 on my 46g bowfront. Its my first canister filter,Water couldn't be clearer and I actually have to check if its on sometimes...its SO quiet.roud:


----------



## TexasCichlid

Wife ordered me a 2075 to replace the 2028 on my 60p.


----------



## dbl_dbl17

Currently own a 2211 but have kept many models in the past.


----------



## AUvet14

Just got a 2211 to run on my new GLA 36-L. I'm up for joining  You got a number for me?


----------



## benjaf

Guess I'll sign up with my 2211 mounted on a 14G!


----------



## QQQUUUUAADDD

Could I sign up with my Classic 2215 and my Eheim Jager 150W?


----------



## mgood

2232, and 2213 (currently awaiting a project).
On the lookout for 2 2236's, I need to upgrade output for a 29G.

Ideas from pro Eheim'ers are welcome *no hijack intended*

Adding to siggy--

Yaay! Finally a fraternity! BTW- is this a male only organization? I haven't seen sorority mentioned. Should I send the wife somewhere else?


----------



## BeastMaster

2211 on "MacAquarium" (Do!Aqua 20cm cube)
2211 on "Mixed Greens" (Do!Aqua 30cm cube) 
2211 on "Kopje" (ADA 60F)
2213 on "Iwagumi 60" (ADA 60P)
2213 on "Kahawai" (Mr Aqua 12 gallon long)
PowerLEDs [2] on "Maleficent" (All Glass 20 gallon high)


----------



## danielt

2080
2X UGF Through flow principle
2X EccoPro 130
2224
2X Pick-up 2010
2X prefilters


----------



## Mahlady

Ehiem 2213 x1
Eheim Jager 200w heaters x2

:icon_cool


----------



## JerSaint

Just installed my 2217 on the 36 Gal.! I can't wait to see how clear the water is in the AM.

Does that make me #544?


----------



## herns

DOUBLE post


----------



## CPDzeke

I've got a 2211 on mini m! What's my number?


----------



## herns

thekribkeeper said:


> i just bought my first eheim a 2213 classic. I am loving it. Will be getting two 2217 classics for my 40 breeder soon also. Maybe a surface extractor for my 2213 as well. Eheim will be my go to filter now. They seem solid i'm sold on them after a day.


#526



mayphly said:


> eheim #2215


#527



borikuan said:


> proud owner of 2 eheim 2215 ...


#528



beedee said:


> 2213 right here!


529



watercage said:


> i have 2217 & a jager 150w on my 40 breeder.
> 
> First canister filter,very impressed with the flow and how quiet it is.
> 
> Always been a fan of jager heaters, even before eheim aquired them.


530



matt1977 said:


> the 2213!


531


----------



## herns

mayphly said:


> eheim #2215


526



borikuan said:


> proud owner of 2 eheim 2215 ...


527



beedee said:


> 2213 right here!


528



watercage said:


> i have 2217 & a jager 150w on my 40 breeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First canister filter,very impressed with the flow and how quiet it is.
> 
> Always been a fan of jager heaters, even before eheim aquired them.


529



matt1977 said:


> the 2213!


530


----------



## herns

iadubber said:


> i've got a 2213 on the way!


531



fr0sty said:


> got a 2215 on the way for my 20l!


532



fishwater said:


> currently running a 2215 on my 46g bowfront. Its my first canister filter,water couldn't be clearer and i actually have to check if its on sometimes...its so quiet.roud:


533



texascichlid said:


> wife ordered me a 2075 to replace the 2028 on my 60p.


534



dbl_dbl17 said:


> currently own a 2211 but have kept many models in the past.


535



auvet14 said:


> just got a 2211 to run on my new gla 36-l. I'm up for joining  you got a number for me?


536



benjaf said:


> guess i'll sign up with my 2211 mounted on a 14g!


537



qqquuuuaaddd said:


> could i sign up with my classic 2215 and my eheim jager 150w?


538



mgood said:


> 2232, and 2213 (currently awaiting a project).
> On the lookout for 2 2236's, i need to upgrade output for a 29g.
> 
> Ideas from pro eheim'ers are welcome *no hijack intended*
> 
> adding to siggy--
> 
> yaay! Finally a fraternity! Btw- is this a male only organization? I haven't seen sorority mentioned. Should i send the wife somewhere else?


539



beastmaster said:


> 2211 on macaquarium (do!aqua 20cm cube)
> 2211 on mixedgreens (do!aqua 30cm cube) & (2) powerled lamps
> 2213 on iwagumi 60 (ada 60p)


540



danielt said:


> 2080
> 2x ugf through flow principle
> 2x eccopro 130
> 2224
> 2x pick-up 2010
> 2x prefilters





mahlady said:


> ehiem 2213 x1
> eheim jager 200w heaters x2
> 
> :icon_cool


541



jersaint said:


> just installed my 2217 on the 36 gal.! I can't wait to see how clear the water is in the am.
> 
> Does that make me #544?





cpdzeke said:


> i've got a 2211 on mini m! What's my number?


542. Whew!

543<---copy the last number on your post.


----------



## CPDzeke

So I am 543?


----------



## herns

CPDzeke said:


> So I am 543?


You're #542. Sorry for the confusion.

Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## zackariah

I just bought a 2074. I get it next week. I can't wait. Any tips onsetting it up?


----------



## mistahoo

I'm an Ehiem guy! Running two 2213 and a 300w Ehiem Jager right now.


----------



## herns

zackariah said:


> I just bought a 2074. I get it next week. I can't wait. Any tips onsetting it up?



You should be ok if there is a manual or you can goggle to look for one if none.


----------



## fishwater

Thanks herns...woot 533!!!


----------



## herns

mistahoo said:


> i'm an ehiem guy! Running two 2213 and a 300w ehiem jager right now.


#543



zackariah said:


> i just bought a 2074. I get it next week. I can't wait. Any tips onsetting it up?


#544


----------



## herns

fishwater said:


> Thanks herns...woot 533!!!


no problem.


----------



## Yankee

Just bought my first eheim (2213) after being a longtime fluval and AC fan. Don't think I'll be buying anything else from now on!


----------



## TonyK

Just got a 2217 and will be on a 20L. This should be fun


----------



## roadmaster

Two 2217 Eheim classic's. Finally retired my Aquaclear,emperor HOB filter's after nearly four decades.(RIP)


----------



## BriDroid

I've had my Ecco Pro 2236 for almost a month now. Very nice little filter with surprisingly good flow on my 72. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## lakemake

*I have an Eheim Classic!*

Hello! I would like to join the club.
I have an Eheim Classic 2211 (150) canister filter.
And I'm considering having another Eheim.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## geesantoz

Currently using 3 x Eheim Ecco 2236.
another Eheim 2217 is on the way ... 
number please ...


----------



## Keyboard Aquatics

I think I can be added. Monday or Tuesday next week I get to go dive into pallets and pallets of Classic Eheim and current Eheim gear. I have been tasked with organizing and inventory some 500 square feet of Eheim gear that is on racks that go at least 4 pallets high. I'm feeling really squishy right now!!!!!

Just the few boxes I went into I found AquaBalls circa 2002 and PowerLine from 2000. 

Pics coming for the harcore enthusiast


----------



## nofearengineer

Hey! Sign me up as an Eheim Pimp! :icon_mrgr

Ive got a 2217, and a Surface Skimmer. And getting another of each!

Ha...since I originally posted this, I have added to my green collection:

I have a 2213, 2217, 2078, Surface Extractor, and Skim 350.

Does that qualify as a PIMP?


----------



## Gmonsta13

i wanna be an eheim pimp

i have a 2211 and 2215.


----------



## Psychedelic

Got a 2217 on my 55 gallon! Love that thing


----------



## Gmonsta13

Gmonsta13 said:


> i wanna be an eheim pimp
> 
> i have a 2211 and 2215.


So what number would I be?


----------



## Spike the BNP

Sign me up. What am I, like #3257?

Aquaball 2212
Jaeger heaters
Classic 2215

I have ingested and digested the Eheim Kool-Aid. I intend to keep drinking it.


----------



## stealthypotatoes

What number am I?
I got a 2213


----------



## Italionstallion888

I have an ecco on my 29, and about to put another on my 10 gallon.


----------



## fjord

*Used for years*

I've used eheim for years. Currently using a 2073 and like it very much.


----------



## badmojo1974

My whole life I wanted to use Eheim filters I could never afford them. Now I'm the proud owner of a 2215 & 2217. Sign me up please....


----------



## Charrr89

Sign me up!! Sacrificed lunch and gas mney for a "eheim Pro 2 model 2026"  love it. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HSA1255

2215 & 2217 and I want more. Love the classic models.


----------



## CRS Fan

I have an update. I sold the 2232's, the 2234, and the 2028. I now have a 2080, 2217, and a 2213.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## MiSo

how many ppl posting in this thread actually read the first post?


----------



## Tenor1

MiSo said:


> how many ppl posting in this thread actually read the first post?


I've never noticed this thread and JUST read the first post, lol. We have used Eheim canisters since they were introduced over 50 years ago. That first one looked just like the new ADA canisters with a pump on the top of the canister. 

My brothers and I went through the decades using all the Eheim products. These days I have only 1 tank, down from the big fish room we had growing up. 

I have an Eheim 2223, the model with a built-in heater and use the auto-feeder, gravel vac and surface extractor. 

We had Eheim trains and toys before they started making filters.


----------



## OldGrumpy

hello - I put an eheim 2217 one week ago (first eheim / first canister). I have a fluval prefilter sponge on the intake per some recommendations I saw around various threads, but it is getting clogged constantly, I assume since the sponge essentially decreases the intake to just the bottom hole of the intake (once that gets covered in detritus, flow slows to a trickle). Has anyone had any success with the eheim branded prefilter? or some mod to it to increase the intake area?


----------



## patsplat

ME own a Eheim Classic 150 canister, and an Eheim classic HOB that i forgot the number of.


----------



## chenboyu

I wanna be a EHEIM PIMP MEMBER!! 

Please give me a EHEIM PIMP number please....

I owned:
Eheim Classic Canister Filter 2213, 2213(sub), 2217.
Eheim Reeflex UV 800.
Eheim Air Pump.
Eheim Pump 1250.

Hope to own:
Eheim Classic Canister Filter with Built-in Heater: 2311, 2313, 2315, 2317!!! 
Eheim Pump 1264.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez

I own the Eheim Liberty 2040 ,and going to buy the 2213 in a couple of days.Does that make me a pimp?


----------



## BugGirl

I just got my first canister filter.  Eheim 2211. I also have an Eheim aquastyle 4.


----------



## Rodrigoloco

*Dear Eheim oracle.*

May I join? Eheim pick up, and now my new Eheim biopower 240 in my newly planted tank.
I have a little question, does anybody else has a noisy impellor on a aquaball?
It's not continues only every 20 min roughly. I know it's trapped air but from where. Bio balls in place, tank cycled, checked fittings, etc.
I know this is not normal but shop can't help me.:help:


----------



## Miasmictruth

*Used Ehiem Professional 2226*

I just bought two used Ehiem Professional 2226 filters for 30 bucks for the pair. One is missing the dual intake and a leg.

I was curious what should I look at as far as getting them cleaned up, and it is worth ordering replacement parts for the one?

I figure I will replace the media and and sponges at least. Thanks.


----------



## Matthew RJ

Sign me up! I just ordered an Eheim 2071 65G Ultra G 65 Pro 3 w/ Media Canister Filter ... goodbye faithful old Aqua Clear, hello canister!


----------



## dcutl002

I have two Eheim 2215 (classic 350) and one Eheim 2213 (classic 250). I am hoping to purchase an Eheim Jager 200W heater soon.

Can I be a member?


----------



## thor79

I need to flesh out my sig here...can I be a member?

Eheim 2213 on the tank below with a Jager 75W (not active yet though, doing DSM)
Eheim 2215 on my 55g with a Jager 150W (not planted but have future plans to do so)
2x Eheim Fish Feeders


----------



## Matthew RJ

We were supposed to comment and add your name & number to the list. like the game of telephone, someone along the line missed a step.


----------



## andrewq

I want to join your EHEIM PIMP CLUB!

I have 2 20long tanks both with eheim 2213.

How do I edit my signature?


----------



## Tankedagain

would like to join as well.

1262 return pump
2x 2217
1x 2213
4x 150w - 300w heaters
substrate vacuum thing
3 other filters filled with Eheim bio-media


----------



## Fissure

Sign me up as well!

Pro 3 2080 pump
Uv-800
Surface skimmer
Ecco pro 130 pump
Jäger heater 300w


----------



## chvvkumar

Sign me up! Just got a 2215!


----------



## herns

Guys, trace back the last number 9 mos ago and assigned your own.

Nobody is in charge assigning nos.



Sent using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andrewq

The next number is 546. Check it, I've been pimped!


----------



## PhilipS

Count me in.

I'll take the triple nickel. 555.

Eheim 2211 pimped with 2213 impeller intact on a MrAqua 12G.

Tygon E3603 clear tubing (larger, smoother bore).

1/2" Wye returning water through 2 ADA Mini Violets.


----------



## theknight

*Sign Me Up*

Sign me up too, just installed a 2213 on my 20g high tank. Loved watching the plants do a hula dance on the far end of the tankroud:


----------



## Tankedagain

I guess that makes me #556. If I took someone number please let me know.


----------



## sushantV

Another one. EHEIM 2217. :thumbsup:

(posted with my mobile device)


----------



## Gad

Man has this thread grown since I was last here. Right on!


----------



## Matthew RJ

*k*

I'll be #558.


----------



## mpooyan83

I'll take #559 ! just got me an Ecco 2234.


----------



## psych

Lucky # 560 - Just picked up a 2215 and have two jager heaters


----------



## RajahTank

I'll take #561. I own a 2213 and 2215 and two jager heaters.


----------



## RajahTank

webskipper said:


> Count me in.
> 
> I'll take the triple nickel. 555.
> 
> Eheim 2211 pimped with 2213 impeller intact on a MrAqua 12G.
> 
> Tygon E3603 clear tubing (larger, smoother bore).
> 
> 1/2" Wye returning water through 2 ADA Mini Violets.


Webskipper - I'm curious, what is the size of the Tygon tubing (ID/OD) for your Eheim? Also, are you splitting your return to the tank


----------



## PhilipS

Tygon 3603.

"1/2" Wye returning water through 2 ADA Mini Violets." Wyes are Ys.


----------



## RajahTank

webskipper said:


> Tygon 3603.
> 
> "1/2" Wye returning water through 2 ADA Mini Violets." Wyes are Ys.


Got it, thanks!! 

I am looking around usplastics website, they sell Tygon 3603 in regular or metric sizes. I've been assuming Eheim works with metric sizes only but I couldn't find a Tygon 3603 in 12/16mm. The next closest one is non-metric -- *1/2" ID x 5/8" OD x 1/16" Wall Tygon® S3™ E-3603 Laboratory Tubing*. 

Will this fit into my Eheim 2213/2215?


----------



## PhilipS

That's it, the number that ends in 0036.

How much do you need?


----------



## RajahTank

Cool, thanks! 

I'm looking for 15' for starters, and another 10' if I decide to migrate the green tubing off my second Eheim.


----------



## biotex3

Looks like i'm pimp# 562. Just got a new 2213!


----------



## bobfig

well im gussing im # 563 as i just got a 2217 for free


----------



## Dead2fall

bobfig said:


> well im gussing im # 563 as i just got a 2217 for free


Even better than my deal! 

#564 
Got a 2217 NIB for $99.99 shipped! Comes tomorrow but sadly I'll be away and won't be able to set it up for a week!


----------



## bobfig

Dead2fall said:


> Even better than my deal!
> 
> #564
> Got a 2217 NIB for $99.99 shipped! Comes tomorrow but sadly I'll be away and won't be able to set it up for a week!


yah member here was nice and do a freebie for it. i have few more parts as i didn't realize the in and out were different sizes when i got my lily pipe set.


----------



## chainsaw

565. 2217 arrives tomorrow.


----------



## kep

Alright #566. This is perfect because I'm sort of an Eheim freak!

Eheim Pro 3 G90, Eheim Pro 3 G160, Eheim Aquastyle 24 (9g complete tank kit, except sorry Eheim - ditched the light on it), Eheim 50w Jäger heater, a giant Eheim heater for my 120g.

Planning on upgrading the filter on the Aquastyle to a 2211.


----------



## squatingdog

guess im #567?

im using an Eheim 2217.


----------



## Jaye

2215 here on my 29G. Upgrading soon to something in the 120 - 150 gal range, which will probably have a sump.


----------



## PhilipS

So, what's everyone doing to their Eheim filter to Pimp it out to join the club?

This isn't a owner's registry thread.


----------



## herns

Jaye said:


> 2215 here on my 29G. Upgrading soon to something in the 120 - 150 gal range, which will probably have a sump.


^^#568^^

Got another eheim Ecco Pro 2236.

#569.


----------



## Psychedelic

Eheim 2217 on my 75g and a jager heater


----------



## PhilipS

What did you do to your Eheim to Pimp it out?

Did you bedazzle it?

Did you mod its performance in any way?

This is not an owners registry list. 

If it where, we may as well start a Whisper Micro filter Pimp Club, too.


----------

